# "Haywire's" Journal



## katie64 (Apr 4, 2003)

Posting my Journal today, but my quest for a new body starts, Monday 4/7/03.........I've had the flu so, I want to recoup, plus it's my DD's 8th B-day this weekend, lots to do..........
My goals: 1 year and 3 days from Monday (it will be my 40th B-day), I want to be at my ideal weight, between 115 and 125lbs., and to have 10% or less of BF, probably less is best, but I don't want to set myself up for failure, with this goal in mind, I need to lose 8 to 9 lbs per month, how hard can that be! 
I am not concerned with looking like a 20 yr old hardbody, my concern is one of health and feeling better about myself... 
I'll be posting my cardio and weight training on Sunday's (I won't have much time during the week, our family's restaurant opens soon) and my diet will be in my fitday journal,which I will post every evening, this I need to be consistent with, because I tend to under eat even more than I do now, in the summer. 
I will post a pic soon, just of my face:, so you can see who Katie is, and I'll post a whole body pic 1 year from nowafter I've reached my goals (with W8'sand anyone else that wants to assist in my quest):.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 4, 2003)

Good luck Katie...

A realistic and healthy goal for losing fat is 1lb per week or 1% of BW per week  Taking it off slowly ensures that it will stay off


----------



## lina (Apr 4, 2003)

Good luck Katie!

Will be watching you and cheering you on! 

Good luck on opening the restaurant too! That I think is even harder to be around food all day!!! More power to you!


----------



## katie64 (Apr 4, 2003)

Lina..........Thanks, actually it's just the opposite, being around food, gives me more of a desire not to eat, which has been my problem and why I haven't been able to lose.......I'm finally catching on that I need to eat to lose...


----------



## katie64 (Apr 4, 2003)

Thanks W8, even if I lose 1 lb a week, I'll be happy


----------



## Stacey (Apr 4, 2003)

GOOD LUCK KATIE!!


----------



## katie64 (Apr 5, 2003)

Thanks Stacie.........


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2003)

Hi Katie and welcome to IM and good luck on your goal



> 115 and 125lbs., and to have 10% or less of BF, probably less is best



You do realize that 10% is too low for a female unless your walking into a competition that day right?  I would shoot for maybe 12-14% which is still very lean.  

Good luck and there are great bunch of people here willing to support you


----------



## katie64 (Apr 5, 2003)

Thanks Jodi............NO..I didn't realize that, I have read so many conflicting articles on everything that has to do with diet, training, etc, etc.  I'll shoot for 15-20%, that way I won't be disappointed.


----------



## katie64 (Apr 8, 2003)

I love reading everything at this site, the members here are really funny, DP is a riot, I was reading the beginning of Sara's journal and where it made reference to OG's journal, I don't dare ask anymore questions now.  
I started the workout W8 set up for me, got a swiss ball, found a really nice weight bench and cast iron weight set (140lbs) plus all the other equip. I have, I could almost start my own gym, I like using dumbbells and the bar better than the weight machine for certain things.
I've had pleurisy for the past week, on top of getting over the flu plus a sinus infection, so my workout yesterday took me forever but I feel a hell of alot better today, pleurisy hurts like hell, it felt as if someone stuck a baseball bat right through my rib cage, through my lung and out my back, Yikes..........whine, whine, whine , I trying to set up a diet that I don't have to think about, I want it set up before the restaurant opens so I'll have a consistent menu plan for myself, cheaper to order in bulk   ok, kids will be home soon, mom duty begins.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 8, 2003)

Lots of new equipment...good stuff 

Hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2003)

I had pleurisy this past winter.  I know your pain and it sucks.  I hope you feel better.


----------



## katie64 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks Jodi, I thought it was going away until I got half way through my workout...........


----------



## ZECH (Apr 9, 2003)

Hello Katie! One word of advice...........take a pic now even if you don't post it. You will very happy one year from now to see and show how far you came!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

Happy birthday Katie


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Happy birthday Katie




DITTO 

Happy B-day 

DP


----------



## katie64 (Apr 10, 2003)

Thanks W8, DP & DG, I have already taken my pics, front, side, back..ughhhhhhhhhh , I need to lose 1.72lbs per week to reach my goal, I need to figure out a diet, I really felt alot better doing the Atkins induction diet, I only did it for 5 days, and then I read an article on Ketogentic? diets, it is used for epilepsy in adults and children to help with their seizures. So I am going to create a diet from info I've gotten from the threads here. I'd ask for help but I don't want to get one of thesefrom anyone, like OG and Sara didwhich I thought was rather amusing
Hey W8, I got a jump ropefor intervals between sets, thought I would try it, my ankle seems ok if I use it every other day, I really think when I get this weight off, it won't hurt as much.
For next years bday, I've decided to get my belly button pierced, buy myself lingerie, and more than likely I'll need a boob job LOL  
OH, I almost forgot, W8, I clinked on your link, why I haven't done it before now who knows, but you are absolutely gorgeous, glad your a brunette too


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

lmao! Thanks Katie 

Good job on the rope ...but don't use it if it hurts, you can't reach your goal if you're injured and have to take time off 

If you want to set up a diet and post it here we can go through it if you like   No one minds helping...it's just when someone asks the same questions over and over and they get answered by several people...it just makes you feel like you're wasting your time  ...ask away


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

Somebody needs to step in here and mention that it's NOT about w8 loss, but about FAT LOSS!  Increasing the intensity of your W/o's will likely cause w8 gain....and even if the scale didn't move...you could still be losing BF.  Say for instance you gained 3 pounds of LBM, and lost 3 pounds of BF...the scale hasn't moved, but there is a 6 pound change in your body...and it will be very evident!  So, before you go to far....FORGET the notion of BW, Please?  

DP


----------



## katie64 (Apr 10, 2003)

DP, thanks, I think I keep saying w8 loss because I'm so uncomfortable, I have done alot of researchand I do know about LBM vs BF, and you're right I am very focused on losing the w8, I do feel like I'm tightening up some with the small amount of workouts, I can't get rid of this damn pleurisy, it sucks..........Any advice you ever want to give me please do...did you read my signature...........................


----------



## katie64 (Apr 10, 2003)

I'm posting a sample menu, one that I like everything and feel I could manage, I would alternate filet mignon and fish for some of the meals and add tuna or chix w/salad, and whatever suggestions you may have, I don't know if I'm getting enough calories with this, Am I???????? I have questions too.

Why do I need Flaxseed Oil?  Or should I use flax seeds? 

What is Whey?  

Are these supplements only for body builders? Lean Out, Mass Aminos, The Super Pak & Ultra 40, 

I???m drinking around 72 fl.oz. Of H2O, do I need to drink more? W8 said on a thread that we should be drinking 6 liters a day?????????.

Carb Up on 4th & 7th day @ dinner time  (65% carbs, 25% proteins, 10% fat)
    I think it would be easier to carb up w/oatmeal in the am, does it matter?????

Sample Menu

Meal 1      Omelet  5 whites, 1 yolk, 2 slice cheese                         
                 2 cups Java ½ decaf/½ reg  
                     w/1pkt equal & 2 tbls. ½ & ½        
              (235cal. 9F, 5C, 30P)

Meal 2       EAS Results Shake                                    
              (100cal. 3F, 5C, 15P)

Meal 3       Romaine lettuce w/egg, cheese, tomato, 
                    Carrots  & 2 sl. Ham (no Dressing)
               (191cal. 12F, 8C, 16P)

Meal 4       EAS Results Shake, 1 tbls. PB
               (195cal. 11F, 8C, 19P)

Meal 5       6oz chix. Breast (boneless, skinless)
                     1c. Gr. Beans  1c.  Broc
               (299cal. 6F, 12C,  49P)

source      grams    cals    %total 
Total:                    1022 
Fat:          40         360       37% 
Sat:          12         110       11% 
Poly:          6           54         6% 
Mono:      13         120        12% 
Carbs:      38         100        10% 
Fiber:       13           0           0% 
Protein:  129         514        53%

               Cals     Fat   Carb  Protein
Totals    1022    40     38      129

I???m lucky I have a restaurant, I can order meats, portioned out and as lean as I want, discount price too. Plus anything else I need????????? .

 Let me know what you think.......Thanks Alot


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> DP, thanks, I think I keep saying w8 loss because I'm so uncomfortable, I have done alot of researchand I do know about LBM vs BF, and you're right I am very focused on losing the w8, I do feel like I'm tightening up some with the small amount of workouts, I can't get rid of this damn pleurisy, it sucks..........Any advice you ever want to give me please do...did you read my signature...........................



No...I have sigs turned off...but will check....lol

There is an herb called Pleurisy root 


DP


----------



## katie64 (Apr 10, 2003)

Just to let you know....I DID NOT have cake for my b-day, thank God my sister's away, she always makes me homemade choc cake, with PB frosting...


----------



## ZECH (Apr 10, 2003)

Katie I fully agree with what DP said. Don't worry about the scales. If you tone up and gain muscle you may not get to the weight you want!! Weight means nothing!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I'm posting a sample menu, one that I like everything and feel I could manage, I would alternate filet mignon and fish for some of the meals and add tuna or chix w/salad, and whatever suggestions you may have, I don't know if I'm getting enough calories with this, Am I???????? I have questions too.
> 
> Why do I need Flaxseed Oil?  Or should I use flax seeds?
> ...


----------



## katie64 (Apr 10, 2003)

DP............It says "Feel free to kick my butt whenever you think I need it"


----------



## katie64 (Apr 10, 2003)

the time stamp says 5:04pm, my time is 12:04am, what's up with that, where does this forum originate from????????????


----------



## katie64 (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> There is an herb called Pleurisy root
> 
> What is this and where can I get it and do you think it would help, I've had this for about 10 days now??????????


----------



## katie64 (Apr 10, 2003)

Grrrrrrrrrrr, is there a thread that tells you how to do those quotes....


----------



## katie64 (Apr 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Katie I fully agree with what DP said. Don't worry about the scales. If you tone up and gain muscle you may not get to the weight you want!! Weight means nothing!






I know but when your 80+lbs. over weight, it feels like it should mean something...............


----------



## katie64 (Apr 10, 2003)

Thanks Alot W8, glad to get rid of the shakes, they taste like chit, I do keep track of my diet in my journal but I'll post a weeks' worth here so you can watch what I'm eating, IF you don't mind, and I will be posting my workouts here on Sundays, don't expect much this week, I followed the schedule but not as many reps and not as much w8 as I would have liked, thanks again.......I really do appreciate your help


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Grrrrrrrrrrr, is there a thread that tells you how to do those quotes....




Along the bottom of each post is a bunch of buttons...edit and quote is on the right side...click on quote


----------



## katie64 (Apr 11, 2003)

W8, you said(screw the quotes)not to count my green veggies, did you mean cals, f,c,p??not to include them in my daily food log?  Is flax seed oil common in grocery stores, I couldn't find it, and is there a brand name for the protein powder?? On my carb up, are you saying to add all of those foods you mentioned? One more question, is it advisable to measure my myself and how often...........thanks


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> W8, you said(screw the quotes)not to count my green veggies, did you mean cals, f,c,p??not to include them in my daily food log?
> 
> *Yes...don't count the calories or carbs from green veggies...i.e. brocoli, cauliflower, celery, cucumber, spinach, etc.*
> ...


----------



## ZECH (Apr 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I know but when your 80+lbs. over weight, it feels like it should mean something...............


I promise you if you stick with it, it won't be that bad. A couple lbs a week will add up in a hurry and make a huge difference in how you look! I bet you can loose 80 lbs. in less than a year!


----------



## katie64 (Apr 11, 2003)

This is what I have been able to do this week, considering.........I'll do some cardio tomorrow, just to keep my momentum, I probably can do more weight, but not this week, and I want to make sure I'm performing the exercises correctly, so I'll do it slowly w/light weights for a couple more weeks...........what do you suggest??????????????  

#	Exercise                 "DND=Did Not Do"
	CHEST  (Monday)
1.	Flat Swiss Ball DB Press          12/10 10/20 8/30
2a.	Machine Chest Press              12/20  10/30  8/40
2b.	Incline Swiss Ball DB Fly          12/10  8/20  6/30
3a.	DB Pullover on Swiss Ball        (scratching my head)
3b.	Push Ups over Swiss Ball           20 ugh!
	BACK   (Tuesday)
1.	Lat Pull down (chg grip each set)  12/20  10/30  8/40
2.	One Arm DB Row              12/10 10/15  8/20
3a.	Bent BB Row                   12/20  8/30   6/40
3b.	Machine Row                   12/20  10/30  6/40
4a.	Straight Arm Pull down       12/20  10/30  6/40
4b.	Back Extensions over Swiss Ball          ???DND???
***	******************************
	SHOULDERS
1.	Machine Press             12/20  10/30  8/40
2.	Swiss Ball  DB Press       12/10  10/20  8/30
3a.	DB Lateral                  12/10  8/20
3b.	DB Front Raise              12/10  8/15 
4.	Pronated DB Lateral on Swiss Ball
	ARMS                      ???DND???
1a.	Tricep Press down
1b.	Standing Alternating DB Curls
2a.	Overhead Tri Extension
2b. 	One Arm DB Curl, (arm over SB)
3a.	DB Kickback
3b.	DB Hammer Curl
***	******************************
	LEGS  (Circuit)                     ???DND???
	Leg Extension
	Leg Curl               
	Swiss Ball Wall Squats w/DB      
	Alternating DB Lunges
	Sumo Squat w/DB
	Step Up w/Shoulder Press
***	CARDIO
	HIIT                                ???DND??? will do next week
	Treadmill                        20/Mon   20/Wed   20/Fri
	Elliptical
	Recumbent Bike


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

Katie...check out this page for demonstrations on exercises Not everything is there, but basic stuff is. If you need help on any of the swiss ball exercises, let me know which ones. I have access to a PT database w/ pictures, but it's restricted so I have to post each one for you.

This is an example of a pullover. 

The exercises you DND...was that because you weren't sure how? I can show/tell you if it is.

20 pushups over the ball is excellent 

And 30# DB flyes is either very impressive or you may be doing them wrong  Can you describe how you're doing them for me please 

Good job for being so sick


----------



## katie64 (Apr 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Katie...check out this page for demonstrations on exercises Not everything is there, but basic stuff is. If you need help on any of the swiss ball exercises, let me know which ones.
> 
> *I have a chart that came with the ball, I just wasn't able to do them.*
> ...



*Intervals were longer than 30sec, more like a min or 3, and I am doing them slowly so I can perform them as correctly as I know how...............do you think I using too much weight, I definitely feel it, and I didn't do as many reps as I should have, I don't want to build up to much strength, I want to tone, or do I??????*


----------



## katie64 (Apr 12, 2003)

I think I was really pushing it on the weight limit, I think just to see if I could do it, which probably aggrevated the pleurisy even more, I could barely stand up straight by the end of the day, the pain has been too much, I'm doing the bed rest thing this weekend, with some stretching and a little cardio, What do you think would be appropriate weight?  Or should I judge for myself???????

It took me like 15  minutes to do that quote on the last reply and then I still had to edit it, LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

No...you just wrote it wrong  lol....so if you have a 15lb DB in each hand you write 15lb...not 30  I thought you were doing flyes w/ 30's lol.

Take it easy while you are sick...working too much is only going to prolong it. Rest and eat properly


----------



## katie64 (Apr 12, 2003)

W8, just a few more questions, then I promise not to bother you much more 
Exercises: I'm not sure if I'm doing the Straight arm pulldown right, and back ext. SB 
Diet: How much flax do I take, can I add it w'the cream in protein shakes ? What is the dif between steel oats and reg?Are the 4th & 7th day ok to carb up on? I have to eat 30g of protein & 10-15g of fat w/every meal..meaning all 5 or 6 meals??????
 That's it  I think 
Thank You.....................


----------



## katie64 (Apr 12, 2003)

I read the article you mentioned, flax oil has alot of benefits, thanks........


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> W8, just a few more questions, then I promise not to bother you much more
> Exercises: I'm not sure if I'm doing the Straight arm pulldown right,
> 
> ...


----------



## katie64 (Apr 13, 2003)

Having a real shitty day My diet sucks and I really need a puching bag with my fiance`'s face attached to it.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Having a real shitty day My diet sucks and I really need a puching bag with my fiance`'s face attached to it.




   LMFAO! ...been there


----------



## katie64 (Apr 13, 2003)

I'm psyched for my workout tomorrow.....I've had no pain in the ribcage and lung area today..........and I'm going to do my diet right, grrrrrrrrrr..........I think spring has sprung....posting a pic of the ocean where I live, I love it here...........is there a thread that says where everyone lives????????? 
Single again...........hmmmmmmm.........Oh well


----------



## katie64 (Apr 14, 2003)

W8, my meal plan is ok so far today, I'm going to post this week's meals later tonight so you can let me know what to add or take out, if you don't mind, thanks, I've already had way too many carbs


----------



## katie64 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Meals*

Meal 1
 Nutrician for Women (Oatmeal)  
 2 c Coffee w/equal & 1tbls 1/2 & 1/2

Meal 2
SlimFast-(convenience)

Meal 3
2 c salad (romaine, 1 egg, 1/2 plum tomato, 1/8 c cheddar, 1 can chix, 1tbls Newmans)

Meal 4
"I took a nap" " Dream't of choc. cake w/pb frosting" that I didn't get for my bday........ 

Meal 5
4oz. steak, 1/2 c brown rice, 1/2c gr. bean, 1/2 c peas (all mixed together)  don't count the greens

Totals Cals1150 F33 C135 P69

2 ltr H2O....so far (that's alot of water)  33.8 fl.oz. = 1 ltr. that's 202.8 fl. oz. per day..................Help, I'm drowning......  

Had a good workout!!!!!!!!!! I feel much better.. 

10 min treadmill, level 6

Flat SB DB Press    12/10 12/20 12/20  I need to get different dumbbells, the weight is not enough

Chest Press   12/20 10/20 8/30

Incline SB DB Flye 12/0 12/20 12/20 

DB Pullover Sb  12/20 12/20 12/20
***No rest, alternated these last two, not enought w8***

SB PushUps   35 no rest this time

10 min, Elliptical   UGH!!!!!!!!  


I messed up figuring out  the w8 that is on my machine, top w8 is 6.5, the others are 12.5, (2 stacks, top +8 below) so I'm not sure if I'm figuring the right w8 for all my exercises, it says under the guide book that weight resistence for the press arm(is that the same as a chest press?) is, because that's what I'm doing... 
(top=20lb) (1=45lb) (2=70) and so on, so if I'm pushing out with (1) 6.5 and (2) 12.5 am I pushing 70 lbs??????????

 Not sure what weight resistence means???????? 

When I got the bench, I only got the bar w/w8's, I will get dumbbells next, I feel I do need more weight, for the flye's and pullovers, etc. I don't feel it, I'm assuming because I'm not pyramiding up...........

Ok, I think that's it...........


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: Meals*

Meal 1
 Nutrician for Women (Oatmeal)  
 2 c Coffee w/equal & 1tbls 1/2 & 1/2

*What the heck is nutrician for women?  Is it flavoured/sugared oat meal? When the 1/2 & 1/2 is done, you need to buy full heavy cream...no more 1/2 & 1/2....one tbsp in each cup of coffee....It has 5 g fat per tbsp*

Meal 2
SlimFast-(convenience)

*SlimFAT....er, slimfast is the worst thing you could have. All it is is sugar and whenever you have sugar you stop fat-burning for hours. Please...do not have any more of this...throw it out! If you need convenience...then get a low-carb protein shake, and mix it w/ 2 tbsp cream or 1 tbsp flax and a cup of water...don't eat slimfat again....please *

Meal 3
2 c salad (romaine, 1 egg, 1/2 plum tomato, 1/8 c cheddar, 1 can chix, 1tbls Newmans)

*Very good *

Meal 4
"I took a nap" " Dream't of choc. cake w/pb frosting" that I didn't get for my bday........ 

* ...dreams are not good enough! Please don't skip meals, your calories are too low as it is*

Meal 5
4oz. steak, 1/2 c brown rice, 1/2c gr. bean, 1/2 c peas (all mixed together)  don't count the greens

*Excellent...FYI...peas are very high in sugar, although when mixed w/ rice make a complete protein *

Totals Cals1150 F33 C135 P69

*Far too low...overall calories need to be brought up to at least 1500 and then up from there...yes...you need to eat more to lose fat! Protein needs to come way up...ensure a protein source at every meal and a fat source as well! *

2 ltr H2O....so far (that's alot of water)  33.8 fl.oz. = 1 ltr. that's 202.8 fl. oz. per day..................Help, I'm drowning......  

*Great!...now add 2 more litres! You need to get this now. Take a week, force yourself to get at least 5 meals a day w/ a protein/fat/veggies source in every meal w/ an occasional starchy carb...4-5 litres of water....you'll feel like your pissing and eating all day for the first few days, and then it will be easier. I tell my clients to drink 1 litre of water and have breakfast within one hour of waking. This will set your metabolism for the day...you will be thirsty, you will be hungry, I guarantee it *

Had a good workout!!!!!!!!!! I feel much better.. 

*Glad you're feeling better!*


----------



## katie64 (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> W8, my meal plan is ok so far today, I'm going to post this week's meals later tonight so you can let me know what to add or take out, if you don't mind, thanks, I've already had way too many carbs


*I meant today's meals, not all week's, *


----------



## katie64 (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks W8, sorry I feel like I'm making you repeat yourself on some things...........did you figure out what I was talking about with the weights on my machine.......I guess I wasn't sure how much I am actually using???????????


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Thanks W*, sorry I feel like I'm making you repeat yourself on some things...........did you figure out what I was talking about with the weights on my machine.......I guess I wasn't sure how much I am actually using???????????




Sorry...haven't got that far yet ...gimme a sec


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: Meals*



> I messed up figuring out  the w8 that is on my machine, top w8 is 6.5, the others are 12.5, (2 stacks, top +8 below) so I'm not sure if I'm figuring the right w8 for all my exercises, it says under the guide book that weight resistence for the press arm(is that the same as a chest press?) is, because that's what I'm doing...
> (top=20lb) (1=45lb) (2=70) and so on, so if I'm pushing out with (1) 6.5 and (2) 12.5 am I pushing 70 lbs??????????
> 
> Not sure what weight resistence means????????



K...yeah, I haven't a clue what this means, lol. But really, it's irrelevant....what matters more than how much you're lifting is that you continue increasing it, and if you get to a point where you can't increase the weight, then increase the reps.  Do you know what I mean?


----------



## katie64 (Apr 14, 2003)

Yes, thanks W8, I appreciate it..............


----------



## katie64 (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: Meals*



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...yeah, I haven't a clue what this means, lol.
> *Me either.*
> But really, it's irrelevant....what matters more than how much you're lifting is that you continue increasing it, and if you get to a point where you can't increase the weight, then increase the reps.  Do you know what I mean?


*I'm just going to go by the exact w8, 6.5 or 12.5 etc. the w8 will sound strange, but who cares.*


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

Yep...just what ever you do, do it consistently so you can measure progress


----------



## katie64 (Apr 15, 2003)

I'm still f**cking up those quotes


----------



## katie64 (Apr 15, 2003)

OMG, W8, you changed your avatar, it looks excellent, WOW, you really are beautiful..............,

OK, Posting my meals and workout......Shit....T afternoon, my other half made me officially a single woman again,  I'm devastated, thought he was it forever, sucks big time........   Seriously it really sucks....

Meal 1
Omelet, 3 whites, 2 whole, 1sl.fat free cheese
3 c. coffee 3/equal 3tbl. heavy cream

Meal 2 
2 tbls. PB
1 apple

Meal 3
½ Tuna Salad w/1c romaine, ½ tomato, ½ cuck

Meal 4
6oz. Yogurt

Meal 5
Omelet, 2 whites, 1 whole, 2 sl. Fat free cheese
¼ cup broccoli
6oz. Chix breast (boneless, skinless) baked

Totals cals 1400 F61 C53 P150

I'm starting my 4th liter of H2O right now.........

10 min. Elliptical
Lat Pulldown 12/20 12/20 8/30
1 arm DB row 12/20 12/20 each side
Bent BB row 12/20 10/30 8/40
Machine Row 12/20 10/20 6/30
Straight Arm pull down 10/20 8/20 4/20 (I couldn't do anymore)F*ck 
back ext. SB  DND
10 min. treadmill lvl. 6

I'm fucking burnt tonight, my workout sucked, and I just fucking realized that I'm only doing one set 12,10,8, I'm suppose to be doing 2 or 3 right , no wonder my workout is so short, what a idiot, I am definitely having a bad early evening 
 
*I can't even frickin type, I've edited this twice, grrrrrrr *


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

Sorry to hear about you other half Katie 

( I'll get to your meals in a bit  )


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> OMG, W8, you changed your avatar, it looks excellent, WOW, you really are beautiful..............,
> 
> *Thank you katie...that's so sweet of you *
> ...


----------



## katie64 (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanks W8, I'll try an adjust my meals better, I haven't got the protein powder yet, I will tomorrow, I did want to know if I could add an ab workout to my routine, if so how often can I do it????


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

Sure thing...I always forget about abs 

2x a week is good


----------



## katie64 (Apr 16, 2003)

Great.........My diet already sucks today, no breakfast or snack, I will get with it for the rest of the day, I'm actually hungry now, I'm an emotional under eater, LOL..........Thanks W8


----------



## katie64 (Apr 16, 2003)

W8..Is there a thread of sample diets?  Can I just check yours out or is your diet for competition or does it even matter??


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Great.........My diet already sucks today, no breakfast or snack, I will get with it for the rest of the day, I'm actually hungry now, I'm an emotional under eater, LOL..........Thanks W8




 Dont skip breakfast!

You need to channel that emotional feeling into your weight training...it's healthier!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> W8..Is there a thread of sample diets?  Can I just check yours out or is your diet for competition or does it even matter??




Yep...you can check out mine (in the CSH forum), Jodi's, Britney's and Sara's for some ideas on meals...what goes w/ what, serving sizes etc....we're all different sizes, and have slightly different goals...but the calories between us range from 1400-1600 or so...which is where you need to get to consistently and slowly...I'd like to see you at even more calories than that (much needed) but one step at a time  We need consistency w/ meals first 

Mine is probably the least appealing of them all because I'm so close to competition but you still get the idea


----------



## katie64 (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanks alot W8, I'm not posting my meals today, but I did ok late afternoon and dinner, same as yesterday last 2 meals

Workout
Leg Ext 12/20 12/20 10/30 (try more w8 next time)
Leg Curl  12/20 12/20 8/30 Jack's balls were at the end of everyone opf those curls    : (not really)
SB Wall Squats  12  (seemed hard to coordinate but I'll get it)
Alt DB Lunges 15/20 each
Sumo Squat 15/20 (same as SB)
Step Up Shoulder Press 20/30

Can I do this leg circuit 2 times a week, wed. & sat.????????

   (just put these on cuz I like them)


----------



## katie64 (Apr 16, 2003)

Got my pleurisy back, I'm definitely calling my doc tomorrow, to see what's up with this


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 16, 2003)

I just lost my whole post  GGGRRR



> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Thanks alot W8, I'm not posting my meals today, but I did ok late afternoon and dinner, same as yesterday last 2 meals
> 
> *Posting tomorrow though right?! *
> ...



Sorry to hear you're sick again!


----------



## katie64 (Apr 16, 2003)

Great!!! thanks W8, I'll definitely be posting my diet tomorrow, read through some of yours and Jodis CSH, I'll just do the legs on Wed. 2sets, my legs are fairly toned and strong, did you see the post under supps for the leptogin?? Avant, do you know anything about that??? I'm doing my workouts even if it hurts, pleurisy is a virus, so I don't think I'm hurting myself, I really need to get some dumbbells, one thing at a time.....


----------



## katie64 (Apr 16, 2003)

Geezzzzzzzzz........I just read what I wrote, I sound so scattered, I must need  ......


----------



## katie64 (Apr 17, 2003)

Day has started out great, 1 ltr of H2o, cardio, had breakfast, snack next and start 2nd ltr of H20, and off to work


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 17, 2003)

morning Katie!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> did you see the post under supps for the leptogin?? Avant, do you know anything about that???



No...I don't have a clue what you're talking about 


Glad your day started out better...keep it up!


----------



## katie64 (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> morning Katie!



Good Afternoon....


----------



## katie64 (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...I don't have a clue what you're talking about



Twin Peak gave me more info on it, and agreed with you on not using any supps yet, of course I want to lose any way I can, so I inquired about it..........I'll rethink supps when I'm down to 30% BF.....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

Supps are good (some) but you definitely need to get your diet in order first


----------



## katie64 (Apr 17, 2003)

Posting meals and workout:

Meal 1
Omelet, 4whites, 2 whole, 2 sl. fat free cheese
1 cup Java, 1 tbls. heavy cream

Meal 2
1 Apple 
1 tbls. PB

Meal 3
6.5oz tuna, 1tbls. mayo
2c. romaine

Meal 4
1 tbls. PB
1c. Java, 1tbls. heavy cream

Meal 5
6oz chix
2c. sl.beets 

Totals  Cals1419  F70 C58 P131 

Too much fat & carbs don't you think??? I think I need to get rid of the PB.... Finally getting flax oil and protein powder tomorrow, You'd think I never get off this island, Haha

machine press  12/20 10/30 8/40
SB DB Press  12/20 12/20 12/20
DB Lateral  12/10 12/10 10/10
DB front Raise  12/10 10/10 8/10
pronated DB Lateral/SB I need to search my first thread for this, you showed me on that......

That's it, I'm on my 4th ltr of H2O..........I think I'm going to switch my workout to mornings, I don't feel like I have much energy in the afternoon, maybe I should have a jolt of real coffee, LOL the time is better and convenient in the pm, but I feel like I'm rushing through them, cuz I'm tired and I'm old, LOL ....If I switch, do I have to eat before?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 17, 2003)

Okay...you're tired, because you're not eating properly!

Meal 2 & 4 are completely lacking in protein...you must have protein in each meal...I really suggest using protein power for these meals.

Meal 6 does not have a fat source...add 2 tsp flax, or 15 almonds, or 1 tbsp mayo, or 1 oz cheddar, etc.

FAt and carbs are fine, you just need to bring up the protein. Not sure but carbs look lower than 58?


----------



## katie64 (Apr 18, 2003)

Thanks W8, going shopping now, will get what I need and hopefully coordinate a better meal plan, you would think I could do this being a Chef and all, geezzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## katie64 (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> Meal 6 does not have a fat source...add 2 tsp flax, or 15 almonds, or 1 tbsp mayo, or 1 oz cheddar, etc.
> 
> ...



*I get the amount from fitday, maybe I need to make sure the stats are correct for what I'm really eating????But I'm glad they seem lower..*  

I've asked DP in other threads about an ab workout, only because I was in those threads, but do you have one I could do, I was going to do Ab Boot Camp, but he poo pooed that, which is fine, I want to do what ever you all know works.........one that I will lose fat but strengthen too, I never regained stomach muscle after my c-section and that was 8 yrs ago plus one more pregnancy, then I had surgery twice after that in the same area, so needless to say, it's just sitting there,


----------



## katie64 (Apr 18, 2003)

OK, got the flax and protein, I think I will get it online from now on, expensive at health food stores, know any good places for that?????????   The more I learn, the more I have questions for you, hope you don't mind W8, I know you have a busy life too, mine at this time isn't, but will be in 2 weeks........


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

I don't mind. What kind of protein did you get? and the breakdown please  ...check the supp forum for previous threads on where to buy.

What's the boot camp and why was it axed? lol

You don't need a meal 6, but if you want it, you can have it. Make sure your meals meals are spaced approx. 3 hrs apart


----------



## katie64 (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> What's the boot camp and why was it axed? lol



*AB BOOT CAMP * 

DP said, some of the exercises were bad and the form was bad, too much psaos(whatever that is), and that there were better exercises to do than these, which is fine, I don't have a preference, just want to do what you think is best??? 



*Thanks alot W8, I don't think you realize how much I appreciate your help, I'm grateful...I already feel better in alot of ways*


----------



## katie64 (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't mind. What kind of protein did you get? and the breakdown please



I keep screwing up those damn quotes LOL

OK, the only health food store we have on this island, I hear business bells ringing in my ears.....

 VegLife "Peaceful Planet", yeah right?!? 
High Protein Energy Shake
1 scoop, 25 g
cals 80
cals from fat 10
fat 1g
carbs 2g
protein 18g

The other shake I use, which you know about is:
EAS Results
8.4 fl. oz. 
cals 100
cals from fat 25
fat 2.5g
carbs 5g
protein 15g
(this has 1g of sugar too)

I only got this because of time, didn't want to travel off the island, but I prefer to order online and will check out the thread you mentioned, thanks...........


----------



## katie64 (Apr 18, 2003)

Posting Meals & Workout

Meal 1
EAS Results

Meal 2
Omelet  2 whole, 4 whites, 2 sl.fat free cheese, 1 sl. ham
2 c Java w/2 equal & 2tbls. h. cream

Meal 3
1 scoop protein
4 frz. strawberries & H2O
1 tbl. flax


Meal 4
8oz. Steak
2c gr. beans 
6oz. whole milk (I was craving it)

I will have anotheraround 8pm

Kinda late on my meals today..

Tricep Press Down  12/20 12/20 10/30
Standing Alt. DB Curls 12/10 12/10 12/10 (Really need more dumbbells)
OH Tri Ext.  12/40 12/40 10/40 
DB Kickback 12/20 10/40 10/40 (I hold them both in 1 hand)
Db Hammer Curl 12/20 10/40 10/40

I don't want too much w8, I don't think I need to build too much muscle, my biceps are big, so this is one area I want to trim off the fat and tone, if that makes sense to you.

That's it, no cardio or HIIT, did cardio yesterday and forgot to mention it........


----------



## katie64 (Apr 18, 2003)

Forgot the totals, steak has alot of fat in it, I won't be eating much of that........I might not have another protein drink tonight, I already have alot of cals today, I had a sm banana too.(before meal 2)

Totals  cals1433  F73 C56 P138 

I have a massive headache now, grrrrrrrrr


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

What is your water at?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

How much do you weigh again?


----------



## katie64 (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What is your water at?


 
3 ltrs today and my weight is *edit*


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 18, 2003)

K...do you understand that for your bodyweight, you should be starting your cut at around 2500 calories, and dropping from there? 1440 is NOT a lot of food. And the longer it takes to get your calories up, the longer it's going to take to reset your metabolism. At 1440 calories, you have no where to go...we certainly can't drop them any more than that... and  you started even lower than that. You're doing far better than when you got here ...but don't think you're eating a lot or too much, you're barely eating enough 

So...I like the new protein better than the other one...it's crap  lol

*VegLife "Peaceful Planet", yeah right?!? 
High Protein Energy Shake
1 scoop, 25 g
cals 80
cals from fat 10
fat 1g
carbs 2g
protein 18g*

This one is preferable...And you need to use 1.5 scoops at each meal...one scoop isn't enough 

Are you taking a multi vitamin?

8 oz of steak is too much at one sitting...steak is good for you, but limit it to 4 oz per meal please (cooked). ...and don't forget, if you're having 2 tbsp of cream w/ coffee, then it's only 1 yolk...each has 5 g of fat and we're shooting for 15 g per meal.


----------



## katie64 (Apr 18, 2003)

Thanks W8, I think I'm finally putting all of it together, alot of information, my plan is to work up a weekly meal plan over the weekend, I really need to get this together so all I have to do, is DO IT.........I'll throw out the other "crap" LOL, wow, 2500 cals, ugh!!!


----------



## katie64 (Apr 18, 2003)

And yes I take a multi and calcium, do I need anything else???


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Katie...I'm not saying to eat 2500 calories now though 

No...just the multi and calcium is fine


----------



## katie64 (Apr 19, 2003)

what cal range should I be in and when can I start bringing it up to 2500, in doing that would I just add a meal, if I only have 5, how long do I have to stay @ the 25 mark, should I be doing carb ups now or just an even meal plan?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Well...we need to reset your metabolism, but in doing so, we need to make sure you're not going to add any fat...so it needs to be done slowly and gradually.

Since you were eating practically nothing before, and you're now eating more consistently and @ around 1400, I'd say give it another week of consistent eating and we'll increase your calories by about 100. I can tell you though that you won't get to 2500...that's where you should have started from, if we go that high at this point, it will be too much. You will need a carb up since you have no carbs in your daily meals...I want to review your journal first and then I'll let you know when to have and what to have. In the meantime...it's important for you to post how you're feeling energy wise, and things like if you're feeling bloated, feel like you're making progress or it's stalled, tired, etc. Meal times would help as well. The more info we have, the easier it is to help. Also, how hungry you are would be nice to know...has your appetite increased since you began eating consistently?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Your ab workout:


Pelvic Tilt

Lie on a mat, knees bent, draw your bellybutton in towards your spine, press the small of your back into the mat using your abs...this will rotate your hips posteriorly...think pull w/ your abs, not push w/ your glutes...hold for 5 seconds and release....repeat.

Reverse Crunch

Same position, except lift your feet off the ground, knees bent you're going to curl your knees towards your chest. Again, use your abs to pull your knees up, don't use your glutes to push or legs to swing.

Prone Hover

Assume a pushup position, you're going to lift yourself off the ground, on your toes and forearms only...ensure your core and shoulders are strong and your back straight...just hover in that position keeping good form for as long as you can. Try to get to a full minute, hovering a little longer each time

Crunch on Mat

This is a basic crunch...(not a sit up) hands at the sides of your head, not behind, you don't want to pull up on your head. Use your abs to lift your head/shoulders off the ground...keep your eyes focused on the ceiling to prevent pulling up w/ your head...think bringing your chest to the ceiling, not your head to your knees. Keep your tongue pressed on the back of your teeth to help stabilize the muscles in your neck and prevent forward head posture.



Do 2-3 sets of each to failure..except the hover...do only one set of that and try to increase your hover-time at each workout. Pelvic tilt...get to 20 and rest.


----------



## katie64 (Apr 19, 2003)

Thanks W8, if my carb up has to be the last meal, is it ok to eat that @ 8:30 at night, do I want to sleep on that????????  Or can I have it @dinner time and a shake @ 8:30????


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Yes...in your last meal...what time do you go to bed?


----------



## katie64 (Apr 19, 2003)

Ok posting an attachment of my weekly meal plan, on th e4th and 7th day, if the carb up meal has to be last I will switch it, I will be getting up and hour earlier from now on, 5am, so I will need to be in bed by 10 at the latest, so do you still want me to have that meal then, I had to add a 6th meal anywat, I did not have enough cals in the other 5....so check it out and let me know, meal 5, the entree will change from time to time, w/shrimp, scallops, lobster or haddock...........this took me along time to do, I hope it's ok, at least it's no big deal to change it now......


----------



## katie64 (Apr 19, 2003)

I forgot to add the damn attachment, LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Wow...very impressive 

The only problem I see is that on your carb up days, the counts are off...the actual meal is fine...but what you're eating adds up to more like over a hundred carbs...just for that one meal...and you've got written 52 for the day.

So just to be sure you want:

1 tbsp fat...i.e. peanut butter, butter, etc
1/2 cup sweet potato, cooked measure
1 cup old fashioned oats, dry measure
1 medium banana

When I add it up at fitday, I get the following, not including the peanut butter:

Total:   553    
Fat: 7  60  12% 
  Sat: 0  2  0% 
  Poly: 2  18  3% 
  Mono: 0  0  0% 
Carbs: 112  388  76% 
  Fiber: 15  0  0% 
Protein: 16  62  12% 

So check what you're using to count it in fitday. ...Other than that it looks great, but the carb up definitely needs to be in your final meal before bed...9 pm is great if you're going to bed @ 10ish.


----------



## katie64 (Apr 19, 2003)

Meals sucked today, as a matter of fact, I didn't eat hardly anything, just like I used too, sorry, no workout either, back on tract tomorrow, I actually slept most of the day........

Did I thank you for the ab workout, if not, thank you, I appreciate it..........

Oh, and on the meals I don't know how we will go up anymore unless I up the fat/protein in some of the meals, I certainly can't imagine eating 7 meals, there is no way I can, I don't think, I am develpoing a little appetite now, but I'm tired more, could be just the weather change and I'm actually doing more, I probably will get used to it, I'm not as regular as I should be on my vitamins, and I only take 1 of each, should I take more, I'm switching my one cup of Java to regular, I want that jolt, I micht add 1 with the 4th meal too.........ok, i guess that's it, I'm long winded tonight, still tired though, maybe a little stress, season's starting and my mom will be home soon, her nickname is "the dragon lady", if that tells you anything, LOL.........thanks W8.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

Katie................Katie............I want you to stop worrying about getting a 6th or 7th meal, I want you to stop worrying about getting more than you are now....Katie...I just want you to bloody well eat!...what you're supposed to eat ...now!  What good is worrying about down the line if you can't do what you're supposed to do now????  It's all fine and dandy to plan it out and make it look good on paper, but what good is that if you're not going to DO IT???

The longer it takes for you to get this, the longer it takes for you to reach your goal. Now I would like to see you carb up soon, but you really need to eat consistently first, is this something that you can do?


----------



## katie64 (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Wow...very impressive
> 
> The only problem I see is that on your carb up days, the counts are off...the actual meal is fine...but what you're eating adds up to more like over a hundred carbs...just for that one meal...and you've got written 52 for the day.
> ...


Wow, that was quik........
The PB is simply jif, low fat, etc. I'll recheck it, now I gotta change all that.LOL


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

No no no!!!!

You should not be eating low fat peanut butter!!!! 

Low fat = sugar ...You need to get a regular all natural peanut butter w/o added sugars and oils.

Katie...please go back and read the sticky's in the nutrition thread


----------



## katie64 (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Katie................Katie............I want you to stop worrying about getting a 6th or 7th meal, I want you to stop worrying about getting more than you are now....Katie...I just want you to bloody well eat!...what you're supposed to eat ...now!  What good is worrying about down the line if you can't do what you're supposed to do now????  It's all fine and dandy to plan it out and make it look good on paper, but what good is that if you're not going to DO IT???
> 
> The longer it takes for you to get this, the longer it takes for you to reach your goal. Now I would like to see you carb up soon, but you really need to eat consistently first, is this something that you can do?



I'll make sure, no matter what's going on that I eat, good food, I do want this and I need this, it's fucking hard when you've never eating consistently before, I'll make it my main focus.......sorry W8, I don't want you to think your wasting your time, because you aren't, I am serious about this and I am grateful for all your help and time, I'll get it together.........


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

I know...just please eat


----------



## katie64 (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No no no!!!!
> 
> You should not be eating low fat peanut butter!!!!
> ...



OK, I have it printed out, I do most anything I read here, my desk has piles and piles of notes...thanks again and I will eat..............


----------



## katie64 (Apr 19, 2003)

Calories Eaten Today 
source grams  cals %total 
Total:   567    
Fat: 14  123  23% 
  Sat: 3  25  5% 
  Poly: 4  37  7% 
  Mono: 5  49  9% 
Carbs: 98  341  63% 
  Fiber: 13  0  0% 
Protein: 19  74  14% 
Sweetpotatoes, Puerto Rican, boiled    .5  cup, 73 0 17 1 
Banana, raw     medium (7" to 7-7/8" long) 109 1 28 1 
Peanut butter     1 tablespoon 95 8 3 4 
Oatmeal, cooked, NS as to regular, quick or instant; NS as to fat added in cooking    1  cup, dry, yields 291 5 51 12 
Totals  567  14 98 19 

i rearranged as much as I could and I'm just not matching up to what you have, so I copied this so you can see what I'm not doing right???????


----------



## katie64 (Apr 19, 2003)

Just one more question I hope, am I taken in to much Flax oil?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 19, 2003)

No...the flax is fine...that's close enough, I don't use "Puerto Rican" SP...so maybe that's it


----------



## katie64 (Apr 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...the flax is fine...that's close enough, I don't use "Puerto Rican" SP...so maybe that's it


ok, I'll check and see if I can find the regular kind of sweet pot............I will post my meals, water and I'm going to do cardio and the ab workout tomorrow...........have a nice easter, W8   .....thanks again


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

You too Katie...have a happy Easter


----------



## katie64 (Apr 20, 2003)

I've lost 5 lbs..... , I have 50 weeks and 6 days to reach my goal, but being more knowledgeable about nutritician now, my goals will probably change, a goal more like, just getting healthy and consistent exercise, no matter what the w8 lose..... I was smiling when I stepped off the scale though, LOL..........


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

Good job!  

I hope you're taking pictures along the way


----------



## katie64 (Apr 20, 2003)

I am and thanks.............when's your competition?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

May 3rd ...almost there


----------



## katie64 (Apr 20, 2003)

There has got to be a better tasting protein shake than the one I'm making   , I'm going to experiment with cinnamin, etc........uck..........


----------



## katie64 (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> May 3rd ...almost there


Wow, soon, you must get nervous, but with the pictures I've seen, it doesn't look like you have much competition, good luck W8, hey is that bad luck to say that to a BB???????????? Hope not


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> There has got to be a better tasting protein shake than the one I'm making   , I'm going to experiment with cinnamin, etc........uck..........




Yeah...I'm sure it's a bad experience, lol....Next time, try for Optimum or Isopure or something 



> Wow, soon, you must get nervous, but with the pictures I've seen, it doesn't look like you have much competition, good luck W8, hey is that bad luck to say that to a BB???????????? Hope not



Thanks Katie...I have lots of competition, but I hope I still do well


----------



## katie64 (Apr 20, 2003)

Posting Meals & Workout..........

Meal 1 9am
Omelet, 4 whts. 1 whole, 1 sl. FF Cheese
1c. Java
1tbls. cream

Meal 2 12:30pm
1/2 can tuna
1tsp.mayo
2c. romaine, 1/2 tom, 1/2 cuke

Meal 3 3:30pm
1.5s. protein 
1tcls. cream
1tsp. flax
4 strawb

Meal 4   6pm
2sl. baked ham
1/2c. potato
6 baby carrots          Easter
1c. Java, 1tbls. cream

Meal 5 8:30pm
Omelet 4whts., 1 whole, 1sl. FF cheese
Totals  1148  52 49 115 

I know not enough, should of had something different for dinner...
3 ltrs. H2O so far, on my 4th now.........

Workout
20 min. treadmill, lvl 6

Tried the Ab routine, nothing consistent, just trying to get the correct feel for the exercises........


----------



## katie64 (Apr 21, 2003)

Goal for today is to get my 1500 cals(approx.) today and my 5 ltr of H2O, grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

Good...and are you reaching that goal today?


----------



## katie64 (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Good...and are you reaching that goal today?


Yes, I'm actually almost there, 1040 cals and I have 2 more meals, I added my fitday back to my sig, in case you want to ever check it, 3 ltrs of H20 already, I'm trying to stick right to my schedule until it's time to add more or which ever way we're going to go, I think I'll weigh every sunday, just to see if it's moving one way or another, I can feel a difference, I'm going for at least 2 sets of my workouts this week, 3 if I can do it...........


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

Good job...drink that water


----------



## katie64 (Apr 21, 2003)

Posting Meals & Workout...........

Meal 1           7am
1.5s. protein
1tbls. cream
1tsp. flax
4 s. berries

Meal 2         10am
Omelet, 4whts. 1 whole, 1sl. FF cheese
1c. Java
1tbls. cream

Meal 3          12:30pm
2c. salad mix, 1/2cuke, 1/2tom
1/8 cheddar
3oz. chix
1tbls. Newman's

Meal 4       3:30pm
1.5s. protein
1tbls.cream
1tsp. flax
4 s. berries

1c. Java, 1tbls. cream

Meal 5            6:30pm
4oz. chix
1tsp. flax
1c. gr beans
1/4 c. peas
1/4 c. brown rice

Totals  Cals1411  F57 C78 P147 (I unintentionally carbed up some today)

4 ltrs. H2O, working on my 5th

Workout

SB DB Press   3x12/10 12/10 12/10
Chest Press   2x12/20 10/20 8/30
Incline SB DB Flye   3x12/10 12/10 12/10
DB pullove on SB   3x12/20 12/20 12/20
Push Ups on the SB    "1" LOL, my arms were killing me, I could barely do the 1 

AB Workout
Pelvic Tilt    3x12
Reverse Crunch   3x12
Prone Hover, did it a few times
Crunch   3x12

Starting at 3x12, I can do more but I just wanted to make sure I'm doing them right, to make sure I feel it..............


----------



## katie64 (Apr 21, 2003)

i think I'm losing w8 in my bust, grrrrrrrrr, or maybe it's just the exercises I'm doing...........


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

Okay  What doesn't count:

Coffee
cucumber
lettuce
string beans

so take those out and post your updated numbers 

So...are you really eating breaded chicken?


----------



## katie64 (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay  What doesn't count:
> 
> Coffee
> ...


No, it's boneless, skinless, I put a little flax oil on it and garlic, is that ok??????? I bake off 8 at a time and freeze them....


----------



## katie64 (Apr 21, 2003)

Ok W8, I did it, 5 ltrs of H20............now I just have to do 5 more tomorrow............


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 21, 2003)

Okay..there's a listing for skinless, boneless  It'll be more accurate


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2003)

> I put a little flax oil on it and garlic



Katie you didn't cook it with the flax oil on it did you?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

Hmmmm missed that! Thanks Jodi


----------



## katie64 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Katie you didn't cook it with the flax oil on it did you?



Yes, I brush them w/flax then garlic, not good HUH?


----------



## katie64 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay..there's a listing for skinless, boneless  It'll be more accurate


That's what I use, oops, I just went in and checked, I found this:Chicken, breast, with or without bone, fried, no coating, skin not eaten, is this what I should use, I bake it but if I'm cooking just one I will fry it, in olive oil & water, big difference in cals, etc with this one.....sorry I'll try to get it more accurate......... Thanks for pointing that out and I'll assume that's what you were doing.


----------



## katie64 (Apr 22, 2003)

THIS IS WHAT I WAS USING: 7oz =  3oz (lunch) 4oz (dinner)

Chicken breast, with or without bone, breaded, baked or fried, prepared skinless, coating not eaten   ( 7 oz.)  boneless, cooked (yield after co...oz,   
CALS 286 F7 C1 P51 

IS THIS WHAT I SHOULD USE???????? 


Chicken, breast, with or without bone, fried, no coating, skin not eaten (7oz) boneless, cooked  (yield after cooki...oz,  
CALS 335 F9 C0 P61


----------



## katie64 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Good...and are you reaching that goal today?


REPEAT...........


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

Your flax oil needs to be keep refridgerated, and never heated! It destroys all the health properties and in fact, makes it an unhealthy fat to use.

I generally like to add everything individually for more accuracy...so SL/BL chicken, no fat added...and then if I cooked it in olive oil...I add a tbsp of olive oil separately to fitday...rather than rely on their information for combining the two (how do you know how much they are using?)


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

This is what I use:

Chicken, breast, with or without bone, roasted, skin not eaten

5 oz, boneless, cooked, skinless...229 calories, 5 fat, 0 carb, 43 protein


----------



## katie64 (Apr 22, 2003)

OK< I found 2, broil or roasted, breast, boeless, cooked without skin, and the stats are the same, is this what I should be using???????? 
That's for 7oz, (3 for lunch, 4 for dinner)

CALS 321 F7 C0 P60


----------



## katie64 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> This is what I use:
> 
> Chicken, breast, with or without bone, roasted, skin not eaten
> ...


Should I eat more than 4oz at night?????


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

No...4 oz is good


----------



## katie64 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Your flax oil needs to be keep refridgerated, and never heated! It destroys all the health properties and in fact, makes it an unhealthy fat to use.
> 
> I generally like to add everything individually for more accuracy...so SL/BL chicken, no fat added...and then if I cooked it in olive oil...I add a tbsp of olive oil separately to fitday...rather than rely on their information for combining the two (how do you know how much they are using?)



Ok, I should have known that that's why it's refridgerated, geezzzz...........before I got the flax, I always just baked it in water with garlic, I'll go back to that, thought I was being ingenious, HAHA


----------



## katie64 (Apr 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...4 oz is good



Ok, I'm going to have to redo my menu, I'll need to add some things and take off the green or least stop counting them and I need to meet around 1500 cals, right, should I do more if I can?? NO right, you already answered that.....OK, I'll work on it.....Thanks W8 



Thanks Jodi


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)




----------



## katie64 (Apr 22, 2003)

I just lost my whole frickin post........grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

Ok meals and workout....

Meal 1.....9:30am
Omelet, 4whts, 1 whole, 1sl FF cheese
1c. java, 1tbls. cream

Meal 2........11:30
1/2 can tuna, 1tbls. mayo
1c. lett, 1/2 cuke, 1/2 tom
1sl. FF cheese

Meal 3........2:30pm
1.5s. protein
1tbls. cream
1tsp. flax
4 s. berries

Meal 4..........5:00pm
Omelet, 4whts. 1 whole, 1sl. FF Cheese
1c. java, 1 tbls. cream

Meal 5 (right now)
4oz. chix
2c. gr. beans
1tbls. flax

Totals  1201  59 20 135 This does not include coffee, greens or the shake I will have later..........

I will have a shake around 9:30, I'm up for a while doing paperwork, so it should be ok

Workout

Lat pulldown   3x12/20 12/20 8/30
one arm DB row  3x12/20 12/20 10/20 each arm
bent bb row  2x12/20 12/20 10/30
machine row  2x12/20 12/20 8/30
strgt. arm pulldown  2x12/20 10/20 6/30
back ext over SB  3x12

Tired today, and soar, maybe it's the rain, my arthritis is acting up, I should have more energy than I do........

Oh and I' almost done my 4th ltr. of H2O, I'm sure I'll have 5............


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

K...feel like having a carb up?


----------



## katie64 (Apr 22, 2003)

Is that what I need???? If so absolutely........


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 22, 2003)

K...tomorrow, in your final meal:

1 medium banana
6 oz sweet potato w/ cinnamon
1 cup old fashioned oats
1 tbsp peanut butter or butter


----------



## katie64 (Apr 22, 2003)

Thanks W8...............got my 5 ltrs. H2O in tonight........


----------



## katie64 (Apr 23, 2003)

Posting Meals and Workout..........(it took me 2 hrs to get this site)

Meal 1....9:00am
1.5s. protein
1tbls. cream
2 tsp. flax
4 s. berries

Meal 2...12:00
3oz. chix
2c. lett, 1/2 cuke, 1/2 tom
1/8c. cheddar
1tbls. ranch

Meal 3.........3:20pm
1.5s. protein
1tbls. cream
2 tsp. flax
4 s. berries

Meal 4.......6pm
Omelet, 4whts. 1 whole, 1 sl. FF cheese
1java, 1tbls.cream

Meal 5........8:30pm
1/2c. swt. pot
1 banana
1c. oats (dry yield)
1tbls. PB

Totals  Cals1732   F71   C134    P143 

Workout..............Leg Day............ 
Leg Ext.  2x12/30 10/30 8/30
leg Curl  2x12/30 10/30 8/30         only 4 on the last, 2nd set
SB Wall Squats  3x20/20
Alt DB Lunges  3x12/20
Sumo Squat   3x12/20
Step Up Shoulder Press............OMG........I forgot to do this, damn 


My legs feel like jello..............3 ltrs of H2O, on my 4th


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

Did you have your carb up yet?


----------



## katie64 (Apr 23, 2003)

yes at 8:30....................


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 23, 2003)

How did you feel? Did you finish it all?


----------



## sara (Apr 23, 2003)

hey kaite  
how was you'r carb-up meal?


----------



## katie64 (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> How did you feel? Did you finish it all?


Yes..........I feel good, but heavy.....LOL...........my legs are killing me this morning..........Ugh!!!


----------



## katie64 (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> hey kaite
> how was you'r carb-up meal?


Hi Sara...........it was great, especially the banana, I love any kind of fruit..........LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> my legs are killing me this morning..........Ugh!!!



Hey Katie 



























GET OVER IT!  

DP


----------



## katie64 (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Hey Katie
> 
> 
> ...


Hi and what does that mean????????? I'm a little slow this morning, forgive me..........


----------



## katie64 (Apr 24, 2003)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, I didn't see the quote..........


----------



## katie64 (Apr 24, 2003)

Pain is good, I'm psyched.................


----------



## katie64 (Apr 24, 2003)

W8 would you mind looking at this weight resistance chart for me, it goes to the cable machine I have, and I just want to know what I am lifting, I posted a thread under training, but obviously it doesn't require any feedback, and can you tell me what weight resistance means?            Thanks 

I tried to upload it again and it won't, would you mind looking at the thread in training titled "weight resistance", thanks

I try to post questions when I don't want to bother you with them, but it seems like you are my only source of knowledge here........


----------



## katie64 (Apr 24, 2003)

posting Meals and Workout...early

meal 1........8ish am
Omelet, 4wts. 1 whole, 1sl FF cheese
1c. java, 1 tbls. cream

meal 2....10:30
EAS Results Protein shake (in a hurry, grabbed it)

meal 3..1pm
1/2 can tuna, 1tsp. mayo
1c.lett, 1 plum tom

meal 4.....3:30pm
1.5s protein
2tsp.flax
1tbls.cream
4 s. berries

meal 5 haven't had yet, will around 6pm
4oz. chis
2c. gr. beans
Totals  1133  49 20 147 

Workout
machine Press 3x12/20 10/20 8/30 
SB DB Press  3x12/10 12/10 12/10
db lat  3x12/10 12/10 12/10
DB Front Raise   3x12/10 12/10 12/10
Pro DB Lat on SB   2x12/10 12/10 12/10

After you check the chart I will be changing to the exact w8 on the machine...........

Pretty soar today, rainy weather doesn't help, it's been raining for 4 days...........

I will do an ab workout later too, around 7:30

Thanks w8, hope your having a good day............. 

I need to do some searching on protein shake combinations, I'm really sick of this one............uck... I get it down but just barely


----------



## katie64 (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm thinking I really want to go real low carb, and up everything else, with the 15g fat and 30g protien each meal, I'm finding it hard to coordinate a meal, can I up my intake on these, not necessarily fat but protein, like more tuna, chix, and egg whites, I'm feeling really fat and uncomfortable today, so maybe that's why I'm asking but I still need to get my cals up, not counting the greens has lowered it alot, and I can't take anymore of the protein shakes, are you sure that EAS shake is no good, it's taste is at least tolerable and it does have 15 g, protein, anyway I will probably write more, I seem to be spouting today........


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

Katie...you ARE really low carb! You're carb up was last night...so that is why you feel "fat"...you store more water when you have carbs...it'll go away as the week goes by.

Your calories are far too low. Yes...you can increase meal 1...2 whole eggs + 4 whites. The EAS shake is shit...it's too low in protein/calories...it's not a meal. What flavour is your other shake? Meal 5 needs a fat source! Have a tbsp of peanut butter, or a tbsp of flax please. Meal 3...why is the fat so low...a whole tbsp of mayo, not a tsp. What does 1/2 can of tuna give you for protein?

"weight resistance" simply means the amount of weight you're pushing/pulling. I'm sorry, I don't understand your chart. I thought someone answered it anyway?


----------



## katie64 (Apr 24, 2003)

The protein I have is unflavored(natural), I'll add the whole egg, get rid of the Eas(I only had that because I was on my way out), I don't have those in my menu plan, I make 4 cans of tuna at once, 2tbls. of mayo, I just broke it down, the 1/2tuna, 1sl. FF cheese and 1 tsp. mayo gives me 28P, I forgot the cheese today.

I asked about the chart, I just wanted to know what weight resistance was and to get your view on the chart, thanks........


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

EEEWWWW girl why would you get unflavoured? lol 

No wonder you can't stomache it!


K...gimme a sec here to come up w/ something for you. How much do you have left of that...almost time to buy some good stuff?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 24, 2003)

K...try these...you will have to make it in a blender or food processor, but it should taste better than what you got now :shudder:

1/2-1 tbsp cocoa
2-3 drops stevia or sweetner packet
yuckky PP
1 tbsp peanut butter 
water


4-5 strawberries
yuckky PP
stevia/sweetner
1 tsp coconut/vanilla/banana extract
3 tbsp cream
water


1 tbsp cocoa
sweetner/stevia
Yuckky PP
1 cup cold coffee OR water w/ 1 tsp instant decaff


Not sure how the cococa will mix w/ that...you may have to disolve it in a small amt of hot water before adding to the rest of the ingrediants


----------



## katie64 (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> EEEWWWW girl why would you get unflavoured? lol
> 
> No wonder you can't stomache it!
> ...


   Just a little left, will get the good stuff this weekend, I'm glad it doesn't all taste that bad, LOL


----------



## katie64 (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...try these...you will have to make it in a blender or food processor, but it should taste better than what you got now :shudder:
> 
> 1/2-1 tbsp cocoa
> ...


Thanks for the receipes, sounds great.....I'll try it in the am,


----------



## sara (Apr 24, 2003)

w8, can kaite have the same nutri intake as me?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

What do you mean sara?


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2003)

same protein, fat intake.. it looks like her protein and fat are low


----------



## katie64 (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm trying to up my calorie intake, Sara, when I first started this I was only consuming around 600 to 800 cals a day, if that much, most days not even that much, so I'm adding again this week and reorganizing my menu, not counting the greens to get a more accurate count, I will try to get up to 2000 cals a day then stay there for how ever long W8 suggest then start cutting............I'm also finding I'm kinda  finicky eater, so I'm going to stick to basically what I am eating, I'm just going to add to the meals and try to be stricter about sticking to it and time schedule, W8's, well my goal is to get me to eat then go from there, thanks for your input, I appreciate it..........


----------



## katie64 (Apr 25, 2003)

Hi W8, I measured myself again today(calipers), I'm 10% less, so I must not of measured right the first time, which was a month ago, I'm going to measure for a couple days in a row and see what it come up to...........I definitely feel slimmer in the thighs, hips and waist(upper), just on the sides though, no change on the front , back or inside, is that weird or what?????????


----------



## katie64 (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> same protein, fat intake.. it looks like her protein and fat are low


I'm going to check out your journal again and get some suggestions for adding to my meals, I'm drawing a blank here all I can think of is Protein = Men...........LOL j/k


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2003)

I had the same problem with low cal.. I used to consume like 800 cals or less a day.. with 10 GRAMS OF FAT A DAY! and my carbs were BADDD ( cups of raisins, gallons of milk) but with the help of w8lifter and Dr. Pain, I changed alot
check out my older journal as oceangurl


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2003)

kaite, If I have a webcam, I would send you my pic. and show you that the amount of protein I have doesn't make me look buff like a man


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

That's right...both of you are/were undereaters...and we're working on bringing both your calories up, katie has a bit further to go than you though sara, she's just getting started  ...Both are doing really well though


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2003)

thanx guys


----------



## katie64 (Apr 25, 2003)

Ok Posting workout...........

I NEED FOOD...........grocery shopping tomorrow, out of everything, so I wung it w/food today...........I had an omelet this am, last of my eggs(4), an Eas shake(last one), 1protein shake, made w/coffee(merci)  chix salad lunch, chix salad dinner, and NOW I am completely out of everything I need, I have enough for 1 shake on my way to the store......LOL, nothing like procrastination, HUH??? 

Workout

20min. cardio
tri press down 2x12/30 10/30 8/30
Standing alt, db curls 3x12/10 12/10 12/10
Overhead tri ext.  2x12/20 12/20 12/20
1arm DB curl over SB 2x12/20 10/20 8/20
DB Kickback 2x12/20 10/20 8/20
DB Hammercurl 3x12/10 12/10 12/10

UGH........My whole body aches this week, to be expected, I'm doing more sets.......

OK thats it, will work more on my new menu, (I like & need structure), thus why I make charts.......

3ltr of h2o..............
I've had a house full of kids all week...........AHHHHHHHHH.....back to school next week


----------



## katie64 (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm dying for something sweet to eat


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2003)

have nuts instead or strawberries ( that helps!


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 25, 2003)

Yeah...suck on frozen strawberries...that's what I do 

Or, make a litre of water w/ diluted crystal lite and drink it ALL 

Or make an herbal tea w/ sweetner

Or for your next meal make a protein cake


----------



## katie64 (Apr 25, 2003)

Protein Cake, your joking right???????????


----------



## katie64 (Apr 25, 2003)

I spent 2 hours at the emergency room tonight, my daughter got hit by a baseball bat(accident), right on her eyebrow, the cut was an inch long and about a 1/4 inch wide, it was horrible, she has 7 stitches, I drove 80 miles an hour to the hospital, I didn't think we were going to make it, crazy, I was holding her in my lap driving w/1 hand, the roads here are all curves, I was f**king scared...........I thought I was going to faint when we got there, thank God I knew the receiving nurse and they took us right in, poor baby, I feel awful, and the frickin doctor couldn't get the area numb, he had to stick the needle all around the area 3 seperate times(that was like 15 needle pricks) before he could stitch it, then he didn't tie one of them tight enough and had to redo it...........I was not happy...............So that was my excitment tonight, my stomach is still upset...........I'm fine when my boys get hurt but with her, she's so petite, she's just a little tiny thing....I just fall apart, glad that's over.................and can you believe, she says "well, I'm not going to school looking like this"........wow, vanity already at age 8..........


----------



## Dero (Apr 25, 2003)

Good to hear that things are good now with your daughter!!!
   
DA MOTHER INSTINCT kicked in BIG TIME???


----------



## katie64 (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Good to hear that things are good now with your daughter!!!
> 
> DA MOTHER INSTINCT kicked in BIG TIME???


Thanks Dero.......she's tough


----------



## sara (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear that kaite.  thank god she is ok


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

Sorry about your daughter...glad she's okay though. I know what you went through....My son last year had appendicitis and the year before that a compound fracture in his wrist from falling 12 ft onto cement.  Scary shit when your kids are hurt!



> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Protein Cake, your joking right???????????



No...of course not  I make them all the time, Sara does too, although she makes her own recipe, so maybe ask her what she does. For me, I mix:

1 whole egg
4-5 thawed and crushed strawberries
PP
sometimes ground flax seed

Mix it together and nuke it for 2-3 minutes...sometimes I spread it w/ butter...it's yummy


----------



## katie64 (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Sorry about your daughter...glad she's okay though. I know what you went through....My son last year had appendicitis and the year before that a compound fracture in his wrist from falling 12 ft onto cement.  Scary shit when your kids are hurt!
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent....I'll try it


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 26, 2003)

W/ your yuccky PP, don't forget to add some sort of sweetner and flavouring


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2003)

kaite, you have a costco around you'r area? they have the best and good price protein powder  5lbs for like no more than $18


----------



## katie64 (Apr 26, 2003)

Costco...................never heard of it, but I'll do a search.........I'm winging it w/food today until my sis can take Kay Kay, want her to rest, soooooooooo


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2003)

they sell in bulk.. you need a membership


----------



## katie64 (Apr 26, 2003)

They have a Sam's Club, which I have a membership to, I'll see if they carry PP there...............Thanks Sara


----------



## katie64 (Apr 26, 2003)

(note to self) 
Well, I kinda blew today, and I'm tired of starting over, so I'm going to go at this with more dedication and stop fooling around..........concentrate on my diet and my workouts.........and to stop looking down the road and pay attention to what's happening today........


----------



## sara (Apr 26, 2003)

you know kaite, before this plan that I'm following, I used to eat sweets and crave for them every single day! now when I look at them, they like nothing to me.  we can all do the same


----------



## katie64 (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> you know kaite, before this plan that I'm following, I used to eat sweets and crave for them every single day! now when I look at them, they like nothing to me.  we can all do the same


I'm not really a sweet eater, other than apple pie on holidays and sometimes ice cream in the summer with the kids, I have never been much of a junk food eater either...........I just end up not eating anything.......but yesterday all I had was a PB&J sandwich and lots of H2O, and I feel like crap today, so if nothing else I am learning it doesn't benefit me not to eat, I never noticed this before so I continue to learn......and I'm following my menu today

My problem was eating carbs..................I LOVE PASTA ( I make the best italian food too)...........and not eating at the right time of day...............and still not eating enough..........


----------



## katie64 (Apr 27, 2003)

My other problem was drinking coffee all day....even if I felt the slightest hunger, I would have a cup of java and my hunger would go away, not very good psychology there............


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2003)

just stick to w8's plan and copy my meals


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2003)

no to the bread, coffee ( have green tea)


----------



## katie64 (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> no to the bread, coffee ( have green tea)


 Maybe you didn't understand what I was saying, I was explaining what I used to do, I only have 2c. of coffee now and it's in my meal plan, and yesterday was the first day I've had bread in the last month, I do stick to W8's meal plan fairly well, I just didn't do any meal plan yesterday..........but I also explained that,  obviously finding that it doesn't pay to not stick to my meal plan because of the way I feel today, thus being the old dog that I am, I tend to learn from my mistakes therefore I will stick to my meal plan. Thanks Sara............


----------



## katie64 (Apr 27, 2003)

And I do drink green tea, I researched the benefits from drinking it although I drink decaffeinated so I'm not sure if I receive the full benefits of it, I'll have to ask DP, I think he researched it.


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2003)

got it


----------



## katie64 (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> got it


Thanks for your help Sara...............


----------



## katie64 (Apr 27, 2003)

Posting Meals...........

Meal 1..........8am
Omelet, 2 whole,4 whts, 1 sl. FF cheese
1c. java, 1tbls.cream

Meal 2.....10:30am
1.5s. Yucky PP
4 strawberries
2tsp flax
1 tbls. cream

Meal 3........1pm
.5 can tuna, 1tsp mayo
2c. romaine, 1/2 cuke, 1/2 tom
1sl. FF cheese

Meal 4.........3pm
1.5s. Yucky PP
4 strawberries
2tsp flax
1 tbls. cream

Meal 5...........5:30pm
4oz. chix
2c. broc
1tbls. PB

Totals  cals1603  F80 C51 P164 

No workout..............

I actually bought another container of that yucky PP, until I get off the island, LOL, at least I can make it tolerable now........

OK, I've decided to keep my carbs under 20g a day, up on the protein and a little on the fat........I'm adding more cardio to my weekly routine, for the sole purpose of activity and strengthen & flexibility, more stretching too, maybe some yoga.(mainly because of my arthritis and lupus)......I will start keeping accurate w8 with the machine now(which is what the chart says) w/weight and resistance, which is solely for my benefit and progress..I'm tired of fucking around w/my diet, so I will stick to what I have, except for what I previously stated, I'm going to seriously focus on my weight training,  I'm going to set some goals too, I was thinking, if Gryffen can BB at 48(now51), then I can, and even if I don't get to the contest part I can certainly try to get to that level and who knows a year from now, I just know after all the research I have done, that this is my main objective now, and also for the benefit of my children and teaching them, diet and nutrition..........I've actually considered the business opportunities I have too, especially in already having the restaurant, but also there is no where around here specifically for BB's, no place to workout or buy products, or even a place to give someone the option of moving in that direction.....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I've actually considered the business opportunities I have too, especially in already having the restaurant, but also there is no where around here specifically for BB's, no place to workout or buy products, or even a place to give someone the option of moving in that direction.....



I like that in a person


----------



## katie64 (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I like that in a person


Thanks W8, that's my next area of research.....I always have to have a project going............


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2003)

kaite, you'r meals are better than mine! ( you have the cals up in a good place)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 27, 2003)

Katie.....relax for a second.....take some deep breathes...blow on your fingers.......

It will be OK......let it go...Please  

You are taking other's posts and burying them too....'Everything will work out!'  K? Katie?


----------



## katie64 (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Katie.....relax for a second.....take some deep breathes...blow on your fingers.......
> 
> It will be OK......let it go...Please
> ...


i brought them back up, i just got her on the next page..............she's a W8 wanna be............and she's PMing me nasty notes..............


----------



## katie64 (Apr 27, 2003)

And she pissed me off..................


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 27, 2003)

You can put her on ignore...and let prince know she won't fuck off and stop pming you


----------



## katie64 (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You can put her on ignore...and let prince know she won't fuck off and stop pming you


Thanks W8, I'm not really a bitch but I can't stand people like her.............Sorry for smoking up the pic thread with all that bumping..............  LMFAO


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2003)

who you guys talking about?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2003)

Like I said its another SJ


----------



## sara (Apr 27, 2003)

what?


----------



## katie64 (Apr 27, 2003)

Sara, all that work getting her pic to the next thread, and what do you do, you go in and post something, HAHAHAHAHA, that was so funny when I went there and it was back on top..............do I get credit for exercising my fingers........    ....hehe


----------



## katie64 (Apr 27, 2003)

I must be overtired, I haven't laughed this much in.......forever..........LOL....hahahaha


----------



## katie64 (Apr 28, 2003)

Posting Meals & Workout.....

I get the hiccups everytime I eat now, for the past 2 days........... 

Meal 1.........7:30am
1.5s.PP
2 tsp. flax
1tbls. cream...................added equal too, no more strawberries for a little while

Meal 2..........10:30am
Omelet.2whole, 4 whites, 1 sl. FF cheese
1c. java. 1tbls. cream

Meal 3..........12:30
1/2can tuna
1tsp. mayo
1c. lett, 6sl. cuke
1sl. FF cheese

Meal 4.........3:30pm
1.5s. PP
2tsp. flax
1tbls. cream............added equal...........it's yucky again

Meal 5.......6pm
5oz. steak
1c. broc w/1sl.FF cheese
1c. java, 1tbls. cream

Totals  cals1514  F82 C22 P164 went over 2g of carbs 

SB DB Press.........3x12/10 12/10 12/10
Chest Press.........2x12/45 10/45 8/70.this is according to the resistance chart I have...........
Incline SB DB Flye..........3x12/10 12/10 12/10
DB pullove on SB........3x12/20 12/20 12/20
Push Ups on the SB ........15  I think I should do this first, I could do more if I did....

I'm going to keep my w8 fairly low for now, until I build up more strength, actually til' I feel comfortable w/w8, but I think I will up the sets and reps..but do you think

Hey.....I didn't do any finger exercises today............ 

Cardio.....20min...........elliptical

Only had 2 ltr of H2O so far today..............


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Thanks W8, I'm not really a bitch but I can't stand people like her.............Sorry for smoking up the pic thread with all that bumping..............  LMFAO



How old are you again?

Well at least this explains why I got so many Bullshiat email notifications about past threads I was subscribed to.  

Reminds me of all the punks who used to dig up old posts to be able to get there post totals up to see the pix galary.


----------



## katie64 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> How old are you again?
> 
> Well at least this explains why I got so many Bullshiat email notifications about past threads I was subscribed to.
> ...


Well, I'm 39 but I am definitely young at heart, and regardless of what you think of me, I have never been a punk, I bumped the pics because she sent me nasty emails after I had pointed out an observation in her pic thread..........and putting my pic thread at the top was not my intent, I'm nothing to look at verses most of the other women in this forum...........and I'm not the type to be on an ego trip..........never have been...........we are who we are........like it or not..................have a good day


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2003)

you go kaite !


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Well, I'm 39 but I am definitely young at heart, and regardless of what you think of me, I have never been a punk, I bumped the pics because she sent me nasty emails after I had pointed out an observation in her pic thread..........and putting my pic thread at the top was not my intent, I'm nothing to look at verses most of the other women in this forum...........and I'm not the type to be on an ego trip..........never have been...........we are who we are........like it or not..................have a good day



Well you look great for 39 and have a great drive to keep getting better. It just seemed rather childish and I've seen it a buch of times on here lately. Sorry I kinda went off on ya, sometimes it just gets to me. Didn't mean to be an a$$hole.  Take care and have a great day and keep up the hard work.


----------



## katie64 (Apr 29, 2003)

I was nice in the way I said things to her, you can read her pic thread, I was supporting the women in this forum and how they earn their place here, I have a respect already for alot of the women here, guess that's probably why I did that after she told me to fuck off............thanks for writing back, have a good day, and actually I think it's good to act like a kid sometimes....


----------



## katie64 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> you go kaite !


Hey Sara...you need an avatar.................


----------



## katie64 (Apr 29, 2003)

Posting Meals and Workout

Meal 1......8am
Omelet, 2whole, 4whts. 1sl ff cheese
1c. coffee, 1tbls. cream

Meal 2..........Missed it!!!!

Meal 3.........12:15pm
1c. romaine, 6sl. cuke, 1/2tom
4oz. chix
1tbls. newmans balsamic

Meal 4.........3:3:30pm
1.5 protein powder
2tsp. flax
1tbls. cream + equal

Meal 5...........Right now
4oz. chix, 1sl FF cheese
1tbls. PB

Totals  cals1405  F78 C19 P148 

3 ltr. H2O so far

workout

Lat pulldown......... 3x12/30 8/52 6/52, chart
1 arm DB row.......... 3x12/20 12/20 10/20 each arm
Bent BB row........... 2x12/30 12/30 10/40
machine row.......... 2x12/30 10/30 8/30
strgt. arm pulldown.......... 2x12/20 10/20 6/30
Back Ext over SB.......... 3x15


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2003)

I don't know how to get it


----------



## katie64 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I don't know how to get it


You can do a search of avatars, find one you like, right click on it, save it to your documents or adobe photoshop, MGI, or what ever you have for a photo resizer, if you don't have one, just save it to your documents, then under user pc go to options, click yes for personal avatar, then you can send it to Prince and he will resize it for you, you can ask Kuso or Dero too, they will help you, they may even direct you to an avatar site, I use one called dollz, or under aol avatar.....................Good luck, hey what am I thinking you can send it to me too..........Kate_tmc @hotmail.com


----------



## katie64 (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm not posting my meals until Monday, they will be in my fitday journal, until W8 gets back, unless I have more time then I will, and I'm upping my carbs a little, I'm getting too tired, not working out today, not feeling real well..will post tomorrows, tomorrow........LOL


----------



## lina (Apr 30, 2003)

Hey Katie,

In your profile says your birthday is Dec 1969.  I thought you said you'll be 40 next year...that makes you the same year as moi....1964.  Plus in your avvy I see your name is katie64.... 

Was that a typo?

Your meals look great! How's the appetite?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

Katie...make sure you're carbing up twice a week


----------



## katie64 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hey Katie,
> 
> In your profile says your birthday is Dec 1969.  I thought you said you'll be 40 next year...that makes you the same year as moi....1964.  Plus in your avvy I see your name is katie64....
> ...


I will be 40, it keeps coming up like that, although when I go to my user thingy, it has the correct date, thanks about the meals, I'm really trying, and do seem to have a little appetite now, amazing when you eat more your actually hungry, "duh"...............When is your birthday, mine is 4/10..........Aries............and I am definitely an Aries through and through.......and thanks for visiting my journal, I appreciate it and I love feedback, positive or negative...........


----------



## katie64 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Katie...make sure you're carbing up twice a week


Thanks W8, I am getting real tired lately, I'll make sure I do, I thought you would be busy now, so I opted to w8 and post my meals when your back, I will stick with what I'm doing and up the carbs a little, maybe 30g, or more if you think I should, again have a great weekend.........


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2003)

what would you want me to e-mail you?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

DP will be here all weekend 

Do you think you'd feel better w/ a little carbs everyday?


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2003)

w8, when you leaving?


----------



## katie64 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> DP will be here all weekend
> 
> Do you think you'd feel better w/ a little carbs everyday?


I don't know, maybe I should experiment a little with the timing of my meals, I didn't realize before this week that I should be having carbs before my workout, is that true and protein after, should I....???


----------



## katie64 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> what would you want me to e-mail you?


Sara, I was saying if you find a picture you like for your avatar, send me the copy if you can't resize it yourself, it needs to be 65x65,


----------



## katie64 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> DP will be here all weekend


So will it be OK to ask him if I need help with anything, not that I anticipate that but you never know..........I'm psyched for you W8


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2003)

Yeah...you can ask him 

You want a balance of macros in every meal....doesn't matter pre/post workout for right now.

You can experiment w/ your meals, just be sure you're getting a good balance


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...you can ask him



I'm not a "meek" little pussycat like w8 is however, you will be good, and you will be strong, consistent and discipline!!!!!!....or you will feel the PAIN


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2003)

Dr. Pain is also a great help! ( same as w8) but he is a little strict  which its good, he will be a great help


----------



## sara (Apr 30, 2003)

kaite, you have any sites I can go to and  find pics for my avatar?


----------



## katie64 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Dr. Pain is also a great help! ( same as w8) but he is a little strict  which its good, he will be a great help


I am definitely one person that needs discipline, it's a great motivator to have someone kicking my ass.............seriously


----------



## katie64 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'm not a "meek" little pussycat like w8 is however, you will be good, and you will be strong, consistent and discipline!!!!!!....or you will feel the PAIN


I WANT TO FEEL THE PAIN...DR. P..........


----------



## Jodi (May 1, 2003)

> I'm not a "meek" little pussycat



 Cha right, Yah he is, don't let him fool you!  

  Don't tell him I said that or he'll kick my ass


----------



## sawheet (May 1, 2003)

Bend over Katie and prepare for my wrath, here comes the pain!!


----------



## katie64 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> kaite, you have any sites I can go to and  find pics for my avatar?


These are the only two I have used, you'll find alot of other sites @ the 1st one "aimsquare"............ 

Aimsquare 

Dollz


----------



## katie64 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Cha right, Yah he is, don't let him fool you!
> 
> Don't tell him I said that or he'll kick my ass


I won't, I hope the doctor can't read.........


----------



## katie64 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> Bend over Katie and prepare for my wrath, here comes the pain!!


----------



## sara (May 1, 2003)

thanx katie  if I pick one what I do next?


----------



## katie64 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> thanx katie  if I pick one what I do next?


You can do a search of avatars, find one you like, right click on it, save it to your documents or adobe photoshop, MGI, or what ever you have for a photo resizer, if you don't have one, just save it to your documents, then under user pc go to options, click yes for personal avatar, then you can send it to Prince and he will resize it for you, you can ask Kuso or Dero too, they will help you, they may even direct you to an avatar site, I use one called dollz, or under aol avatar.....................Good luck, hey what am I thinking you can send it to me too..........Kate_tmc @hotmail.com


__________________
I copied and pasted this.................email me if you need more help.......


----------



## sara (May 1, 2003)

thanx


----------



## katie64 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> thanx


Your welcome


----------



## katie64 (May 1, 2003)

Posting Workouts..............

Didn't workout yesterday, so I did legs this am:

Leg Ext. 2x12/36 10/36 6/54 (chart)
Leg Curl 2x12/36 10/36 4/54 (chart)
SB Wall Squats 3x20/20
Alt DB Lunges 3x12/20
Sumo Squat 3x12/20
Step Up Shoulder Press 2x10/50 8/50 4/72 (chart)

Machine Press 2x10/50 8/50 (chart)
SB DB Press 3x12/10 12/10 12/10
Db lat 3x12/10 12/10 12/10
DB Front Raise 3x12/10 12/10 12/10
Pro DB Lat on SB 2x12/10 12/10 12/10


I ate terrible today.....and I feel it, no junk, just not enough and not at the right times.......I have a major headache now......You would think I would learn by now..............I never realized how much my under eating was becoming a problem til' now, I get really stressed to have to eat all the time and I'm thinking about not wanting to eat all the time.................weird, I can understand eating disorders a little better now, I thought my not eating was just because I wasn't hungry but I'm finding it was an excuse because I must have thought that all that time not eating was going to bring my w8 down, boy was I wrong, it still amazes me how our minds can be so complicated...............

I haven't had nearly enough water today...........And I'm not sure I'm doing my SU Shoulder Press, right?


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2003)

Katie...please stick to eating every 3 hrs, you've been doing so well 

Wanna describe your shoulder press to me, and i'll see


----------



## katie64 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Katie...please stick to eating every 3 hrs, you've been doing so well
> 
> Wanna describe your shoulder press to me, and i'll see


Hi, I thought you would be so busy now, maybe this is actually relaxing for you...............I will eat better, I didn't feel well all day, still not but it will pass, I think it's stress, my mom will be home Monday, hehe, did I tell you her nick name is "The Dragon Lady", LOL.......... I can't believe I'm almost 40 and my mom still gets to me........

The Press........I straddle the seat of my machine(standing), the press lever is too wide for my shoulders, so I hold my arms out parallel to the lever, basically holding the handles on my arms, then I step up on my toes working the calves...........it's awkward, especially if I try to up the w8, maybe I should just work it with the barbell or DB's, I'm still not very good at this, I'm trying and I don't have a problem with most of the exercises, I do check EXER whenever I can't remember or when I think I'm doing it wrong but they didn't have any thing on step up w/shoulder press......


----------



## katie64 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Katie...please stick to eating every 3 hrs, you've been doing so well


I definitely don't like not eating properly now, I feel ucky and I actually got dizzy, so I ate a little chix and felt better, at least I wasn't dizzy anymore, I felt dehydrated all day too, maybe because I had worked up to at least 4 ltr of water and I only got 2 1/2 today...


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 1, 2003)

Katie, play time is over...you're on my shift now....No more Excuses 

You brush your teeth, you W/O, you eat right, you hit your water.......is there any part of that you do not understand?


----------



## katie64 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Katie, play time is over...you're on my shift now....No more Excuses
> 
> You brush your teeth, you W/O, you eat right, you hit your water.......is there any part of that you do not understand?


 I understand sir







 Thanks DP


----------



## sara (May 2, 2003)

Hey kaite


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I understand sir
> 
> 
> ...



That's Better

Your Job Description for today...and everyday for that matter.....


















DON'T FUCK UP!


----------



## katie64 (May 2, 2003)




----------



## katie64 (May 2, 2003)

Posting Meals & Workout......

Meal 1..........7am
Omelet, 2 whole,4 whts, 1 sl. FF cheese
1c. java, 1tbls.cream

Meal 2.....9:30am
1.5s. PP
4 strawberries
2tsp flax
1 tbls. cream

Meal 3........12pm
.5 can tuna, 1tsp mayo
2c. romaine, 1/2 cuke, 1/2 tom
1sl. FF cheese

Meal 4.........3pm
1.5s. PP
4 strawberries
2tsp flax
1 tbls. cream

Meal 5...........5:30pm (will be having)
4oz. chix
2c. broc
1tbls. PB

Totals cals1603 F80 C51 P164 

Tri press down.......... 2x12/30 10/30 8/52
Standing alt, DB curls............ 3x12/10 12/10 12/10
Overhead Tri Ext. ..................3x12/20 12/20 12/20
1arm DB curl over SB ............3x12/20 10/20 8/20
DB Kickback ......................3x12/20 10/20 8/20
DB Hammercurl................. 3x12/10 12/10 12/10


----------



## katie64 (May 2, 2003)

Oh, I added french vanilla cream in my coffeeyummy, then I looked at the label, 7g carbs, 6g sugar........iiiiiieeeeeeeee


----------



## katie64 (May 2, 2003)

I think I'm going to add a consistent amount of cardio in the am, I've been doing them for short periods of time for warm up and cool downs, maybe 30 min, consistently for a month and see if it has helped in the w8 loss area, kind of a test, if it doesn't help I'll just be able to sleep an extra hour & get up @6am instead of 5am, ugh...............thinking about carb cycling too, any thoughts on this??????????


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I think I'm going to add a consistent amount of cardio in the am, I've been doing them for short periods of time for warm up and cool downs, maybe 30 min, consistently for a month and see if it has helped in the w8 loss area, kind of a test, if it doesn't help I'll just be able to sleep an extra hour & get up @6am instead of 5am, ugh...............thinking about carb cycling too, any thoughts on this??????????



Katie...I think you may be more ADD than Leah.......

Just focus on matters and hand...and if you're gonna be consistent, which you have NOT been .....be consistent with what Leah has handed you.....don't go changing things up out of impatience or boredom....K? 

(Do we have an understanding?)




> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Oh, I added french vanilla cream in my coffeeyummy, then I looked at the label, 7g cards, 6g sugar........iiiiiieeeeeeeee



and don't FUCK UP!


----------



## katie64 (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Katie...I think you may be more ADD than Leah.......
> 
> Just focus on matters and hand...and if you're gonna be consistent, which you have NOT been .....be consistent with what Leah has handed you.....don't go changing things up out of impatience or boredom....K?
> ...


 I know I do tend to try and do too much too quick, and I'll stay away from the french vanilla, it was so yummy though......


----------



## sara (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Oh, I added french vanilla cream in my coffeeyummy, then I looked at the label, 7g carbs, 6g sugar........iiiiiieeeeeeeee



Kaite, always read the labels before you put anything in you'r mouth! PLEASE


----------



## katie64 (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Kaite, always read the labels before you put anything in you'r mouth! PLEASE


LOL, I had coffee w/my sister, it's her creamer, hehe, it was really good too............. thanks Sara.......How are you, what will you do this summer when school is out???????? Did you find an avatar yet, you don't really need one but it's kinda kewl!!


----------



## katie64 (May 2, 2003)

Hey ADDP.......hehe...........do you have a picture of yourself on here????????????/ Just curious!!!


----------



## sara (May 2, 2003)

if I have a pic of myself? no I don't have any to send ( no scanner) I'm doing fine  just finals coming up and kinda stress out.. thanx for asking


----------



## katie64 (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Hey ADDP.......hehe...........do you have a picture of yourself on here????????????/ Just curious!!!


I knew you wouldn't answer this.................


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 2, 2003)

I was w8ing to see if you were talking to  Sara or me......check you PMs, I will tell you where 

DP


----------



## sara (May 2, 2003)

Hey Kaite, I e-mailed you my avatar pix !


----------



## katie64 (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Hey Kaite, I e-mailed you my avatar pix !


OK Honey, I'll check it and email them back, so you can upload them......................will be cool to see you...........


----------



## katie64 (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I knew you wouldn't answer this.................


I wrote........"ADDP"..............get it..............ADD(mental), nevermind.....hahaha

I really have a weird sense of humor..........LOL


----------



## sara (May 3, 2003)

ya you do kaite  
I didn't e-mail you my pic.. I e-mailed you a pic that I want to put in my avatar


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I wrote........"ADDP"..............get it..............ADD(mental), nevermind.....hahaha
> 
> I really have a weird sense of humor..........LOL



K-T...I saw it, I don't miss much ya know   (it is funny  )

DP


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hey Katie,
> 
> In your profile says your birthday is Dec 1969.  I thought you said you'll be 40 next year...that makes you the same year as moi....1964.  Plus in your avvy I see your name is katie64....
> ...



Prince said there is a glitch...a lot of people have the same Dec birthday because of it...me, Albob, butterfly  others I am sure


----------



## katie64 (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Prince said there is a glitch...a lot of people have the same Dec birthday because of it...me, Albob, butterfly  others I am sure


Hey we could have a big birthday party.....hehe


----------



## katie64 (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> ya you do kaite
> I didn't e-mail you my pic.. I e-mailed you a pic that I want to put in my avatar


Ah ha.....that's what that was............OK I'll send it back shortly.............with a note explaining how to do it..........I was going to say WOW..........she looks kinda like a mermaid..........


----------



## katie64 (May 3, 2003)

Posting Meals...............

Meal 1..........8am
Omelet, 2 whole,4 whts, 1 sl. FF cheese
1c. java, 1tbls.cream

Meal 2.....10:30am
1.5s. PP
4 strawberries
2tsp flax
1 tbls. cream

Meal 3........1pm
.5 can tuna, 1tsp mayo
2c. romaine, 1/2 cuke, 1/2 tom
1sl. FF cheese

Meal 4.........3pm
1.5s. PP
4 strawberries
2tsp flax
1 tbls. cream

Meal 5...........5:30pm
4oz. chix
2c. broc
1tbls. PB

Totals cals1603 F80 C51 P164 
I've been hungry all day, and I'm still hungry after eating all this food...........ugh


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 3, 2003)

Hunger means you are burning fat....

Katie, good meals  

DP


----------



## katie64 (May 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Hunger means you are burning fat....
> 
> Katie, good meals
> ...


AWESOME...........


----------



## katie64 (May 4, 2003)

Had a good day but tired so I'm not posting my meals, same as yesterday except chix for lunch instead of tuna, w/newmans...........My sis showed up @ the restaurant while I was cleaning, tells me I look great, then hands me a piece of her fabulous chocolate cake, I said you bitch and I did not eat the cake, I gave it to kay & shauny, my only downfall in the sweets dept., my sis' choc cake and my apple pie........hehe


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

Good girl  ....(it's not worth it  )


----------



## sara (May 4, 2003)

way to go kaite! 
people offer me sweets like non-stop! even at the gym... and I always refuse.. you rock!


----------



## katie64 (May 5, 2003)




----------



## sara (May 5, 2003)

did you get my e-mail?


----------



## katie64 (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> did you get my e-mail?


No I did not, if it was different from the original, I sent your avatar back to you, did you get it?????????


----------



## katie64 (May 5, 2003)

Meal 1..........8am
Omelet, 2 whole,4 whts, 1 sl. FF cheese
1c. java, 1tbls.cream

Meal 2.....10:30am
1.5s. PP
4 strawberries
2tsp flax
1 tbls. cream

Meal 3........1pm
.5 can tuna, 1tsp mayo
2c. romaine, 1/2 cuke, 1/2 tom
1sl. FF cheese

Meal 4.........3pm
1.5s. PP
4 strawberries
2tsp flax
1 tbls. cream

Meal 5...........5:30pm
4oz. chix
2c. broc
1tbls. PB

Totals cals1603 F80 C51 P164 

Flat SB DB Press.........3x12/5 12/8 12/8
Chest Press.........2x12/50 10/50 8/72 (chart)6/72 last set(I figured these out wrong too..............what the fuck is wrong with me
Incline SB DB Flye..........3x12/5 12/8 12/8
DB pullover on SB........3x12/10 12/16 12/16
Push Ups on SB ........15(ugh)

My weights have changed, got 5lb & 8lb DB, and the 8's feel heavier than the ones I had, which I thought were 10lbs each but I think they are 5lbs(they are not marked)..so I will get 10's because holding 2 in one hand is hard, I feel so weak now, I thought I was lifting more all this time..........sucks.........although it doesn't matter how much I lift, I just want to get this fuckin fat off of me........grrrrrrrrrr, guess I'm not in a very good mood...............


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

Katie, you're doing it!  


DP


----------



## katie64 (May 5, 2003)

Thanks DP, but I sure as hell don't feel like it, I feel like fucking crying, I think shedding clothes because of warmer weather is part of it, and certainly makes how I look more noticeable.........I'm really pissed at myself for taken my health and outward appearance for granted.........sucks


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Thanks DP, but I sure as hell don't feel like it, I feel like fucking crying, I think shedding clothes because of warmer weather is part of it, and certainly makes how I look more noticeable.........I'm really pissed at myself for taken my health and outward appearance for granted.........sucks



Babe...don't be so hard on yourself. You are doing it. You will kick ass and take names. Don't worry about the past...worry about "the now" - you can't do anything about the past and you are doing something about the now. 

You CAN do it!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

Good Advice ..and Katie... don't make me kick you in the ass to hear it ...YOU ARE DOING GR8! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

Notice how my thumbs align...Katies like's humor like that? LOL


----------



## katie64 (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Babe...don't be so hard on yourself. You are doing it. You will kick ass and take names. Don't worry about the past...worry about "the now" - you can't do anything about the past and you are doing something about the now.
> 
> You CAN do it!!


Thanks alot Melanie..........yea somedays just get to me.......I figured out why I was feeling that way, I've had coffee at the store the last 2 days and used sugar instead of equal, they don't have any............I haven't had any sugar for almost 2 months, so I think that's why..........Plus it's close to that time, and I take on alot of water w8 right b4, although I'm beginning pre-menopause, so I never know anymore........Thanks for visiting my journal, I appreciate it.....


----------



## katie64 (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Good Advice ..and Katie... don't make me kick you in the ass to hear it ...YOU ARE DOING GR8!
> 
> DP


Thanks DP, I appreciate your encouragement.............


----------



## katie64 (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Notice how my thumbs align...Katies like's humor like that? LOL


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

DON'T EAT SUGAR!!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_




 Yeah...me too....


----------



## katie64 (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> DON'T EAT SUGAR!!!!!!


Thanks W8, I know, I wasn't thinking...............how are you, I was wondering where you were..............


----------



## katie64 (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah...me too....


It must be an "ADDP" moment for us W8,


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Thanks W8, I know, I wasn't thinking...............how are you, I was wondering where you were..............




I'm good...and here...just need a bit of a mental break for a bit


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> DON'T EAT SUGAR!!!!!!



She had SUGAR?    Can I take back the niceness.....that's not right?


----------



## katie64 (May 6, 2003)

I will not have anymore sugar.................my mom "the dragon lady"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





is coming home today, LOL................will start working alot more now, I may end up PMing you if I have a question, OK.........will try to post meals and workouts nightly, I am trying to be more consistent..............TTYL


----------



## katie64 (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm good...and here...just need a bit of a mental break for a bit


I'm sure you did need a mental break, you had alot going on.............glad your here though, I missed you.......kinda odd, but everyone here is starting to feel like family............actually it's kinda cool


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I'm sure you did need a mental break, you had alot going on.............glad your here though, I missed you.......kinda odd, but everyone here is starting to feel like family............actually it's kinda cool


 We are! We are the IM family


----------



## katie64 (May 6, 2003)

Posting Meals, no workout today................

Meal 1...8am
omelet, 2whole, 4 whites, 1sl FF cheese
1cof, 1tbls. cream

Meal 2..10am
PP Shake(no berries)

Meal 3........12:30om
1/2 tuna, 1tsp, mayo
1c. romaine, 6sl, cuke, 1/2 tom

Meal 4.......3pm
PP Shake( no berries)

Meal 5..........6pm
Chix, w/skin, 1leg, 1 sm breast
1 can spinach, 1 tbls butter

Totals  Cals1405  F78 C31 P144


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

What was your fat source w/ the shakes? 

And 1 tbsp, not tsp, mayo please.


----------



## sara (May 6, 2003)

kaite are you counting the fibre with the carbs?


----------



## katie64 (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> kaite are you counting the fibre with the carbs?


No I haven't been, should I??????????


----------



## katie64 (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> What was your fat source w/ the shakes?
> 
> And 1 tbsp, not tsp, mayo please.


Sorry, I still am having the same shake, 1.5 pp, 2 tsp flax. 1 tbls. cream, I just didn't write it all out, out of berries, I'll get some today..............I can't have chocolate syrup with those, HUH?   

1 can tuna, 1 tbls. mayo, but I only eat 1/2 the can, should I be eating the whole can...............


----------



## sara (May 7, 2003)

no don't count the fibre as carbs... I am asking this because I don't know how you'r carbs are adding us so fast ? in the last meals postage


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

One can is 37 P, you could


----------



## katie64 (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> no don't count the fibre as carbs... I am asking this because I don't know how you'r carbs are adding us so fast ? in the last meals postage


I guess I'm not sure what your saying, but I do all my totals on fitday..............


----------



## katie64 (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> One can is 37 P, you could


Ok, I need to up things alittle anyway, I lost 2 more lbs, so I'm down 7 all together, slow process, but It's ok, I've been more focused on all the nutrician info, I've slacked off on my water too, but I'll bump that up again today, went down to 2 to 3, I've already had one today so working on my 2nd...............I'm frustrated, there's so much to learn, I was just looking a Katia's thread, should I be doing more cardio or HIIT???????????


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> no don't count the fibre as carbs... I am asking this because I don't know how you'r carbs are adding us so fast ? in the last meals postage




Most likely the protein powder and the tomato....good attn to detail


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Ok, I need to up things alittle anyway, I lost 2 more lbs, so I'm down 7 all together, slow process, but It's ok, I've been more focused on all the nutrician info, I've slacked off on my water too, but I'll bump that up again today, went down to 2 to 3, I've already had one today so working on my 2nd...............I'm frustrated, there's so much to learn, I was just looking a Katia's thread, should I be doing more cardio or HIIT???????????




HIIT would be ideal.....it's why I initially suggested skipping intervals 

But still only 2-3 times a week, approx 20 minutes.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

Plus, we are trying to get Katia to do LESS, a lot LESS, and a more effective form of cardio...... 

Katie, read the CSH: Tools, Cardio.....


----------



## katie64 (May 7, 2003)

Posting Meals and Workout

Meal 1..7:30am
1.5 protein
1tbls cream
2tsp. flax

Meal 2........10am
Omelet.....2 whole, 3 whites, 1 sl ff cheese
1 c. java, 1 tbls cream

Meal 3.12:30am
1 can tuna
1 tbls. mayo
1.5 c romain, 6sl. cuke, 1/2 plum tomato

Meal 4......3:30
1.5 s. PP
1tbls. cream
2 tsp. falx
4 s. berries

Meal 5.....6pm
4 oz chix
2c. gr beans
1 tbks. PB

Totals  1676  F91 C35 P172 

Workout

Missed yesterday and I didn't make it up.......

Leg Day.......... 

Leg Ext............3x12/36 10/36 8/54 (chart)
Leg Curl......3x12/36 10/36 6/54 (chart)
SB wall Squats w/DB.....3x12/20/8lbs
Alt. DB Lunges.............3x12/20/8lbs
Sumo Squat w/DB...........2x12/20/8lbs
Step Upw/shoulder press.........2x12/50 10/72 8/72 (chart)


----------



## katie64 (May 7, 2003)

I'm getting some killer legs.......but they've always been very strong, still have some thigh fat, but hopefully that will be gone within the next couple of months, I'll add more HIIT, I still only do it once a week, and cardio during warmups and cool down....I'm trying to add more but I really need to keep it simple and stop trying to push it, at least I've lost 7 lbs, not much but still I"m losing...........


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

Nice


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I'm getting some killer legs.......but they've always been very strong, still have some thigh fat, but hopefully that will be gone within the next couple of months, I'll add more HIIT, I still only do it once a week, and cardio during warmups and cool down....I'm trying to add more but I really need to keep it simple and stop trying to push it, at least I've lost 7 lbs, not much but still I"m losing...........



You can probably do it twice a week now


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

If I give her a  she'll just have sugar again 

OK Katie..."Honor System"


----------



## sara (May 7, 2003)

Kaite, please no more sugar!


----------



## katie64 (May 8, 2003)

Ok, I just figured out that Sara must be talking about, my green carbs, yes, am I right, do I win a prize................LOL

No I do not count anything I eat that is green or my coffee...............


----------



## katie64 (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> If I give her a  she'll just have sugar again
> 
> OK Katie..."Honor System"


Absolutely the honor system, I would just be hurting myself anyway, and remember I want to look good by the time I'm 40, and I'm going to...............


----------



## naturaltan (May 8, 2003)

wow ... there is a lot of learning activity in this journal.  

Keep up the good work Katie!


----------



## katie64 (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> wow ... there is a lot of learning activity in this journal.
> 
> Keep up the good work Katie!


Thanks NT, and thanks for visiting my journal, love your new avatar...........she's a honey...........


----------



## katie64 (May 8, 2003)

Posting Meals & Workout

Meal 1..........7:30am
Omelet, 2 whole,4 whts, 1 sl. FF cheese
1c. java, 1tbls.cream

Meal 2.....10:30am
1.5s. PP
4 strawberries
2tsp flax
1 tbls. cream

Meal 3........12:30pm
.5 can tuna, 1tsp mayo
2c. romaine, 1/2 cuke, 1/2 tom
1sl. FF cheese

Meal 4.........3pm
1.5s. PP
4 strawberries
2tsp flax
1 tbls. cream

Meal 5...........6pm 
4oz. chix
2c. broc
1tbls. PB

Totals cals1603 F80 C51 P164 

Machine Press........... 3x12/50 10/50 1x8/72 6/72(chart)
SB DB Press.......... 3x3x12/8 
Db lat............ 3x3x12/8
DB Front Raise.............. 3x3x12/8 
Pro DB Lat on SB........... 2x3x12/8


My legs are still frickin killing me from yesterday............

I'm not using the chrome DB's anymore, I'm just using the 5's and 8's, I will get different ones with more w8 this weekend.......


----------



## sara (May 8, 2003)

Kaite, you got the pic that I want on my avatar? and you e-mailed it to me? I got it, but It wouldn't do anything when I right click on it... can you send it again?


----------



## katie64 (May 9, 2003)

Sent it again, if it doesn't work this time, I'll send it to W8 or DP and they can attach it for you, OK honey, good luck..........


----------



## w8lifter (May 9, 2003)

Don't send it to DP...he doesn't know what he's doing


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 9, 2003)

Very   (She is right  )


----------



## katie64 (May 9, 2003)

I thought you 2 had abandoned me, HEHE.......I know things are becoming fairly consistent with my post, I won't be changing any thing for a little while, I need to stay focused on what I'm doing now, I think my diet is ok, I still am trying to add more cals, but I haven't gotten that yet, and I just want the workout you've given me, at least for 2 more months b4 changing or adding anything, one of my problems is always trying to do more, which in turn makes me do less.........so thank you...........


----------



## sara (May 9, 2003)

thanx kaite


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> I thought you 2 had abandoned me, HEHE.......I know things are becoming fairly consistent with my post, I won't be changing any thing for a little while, I need to stay focused on what I'm doing now, I think my diet is ok, I still am trying to add more cals, but I haven't gotten that yet, and I just want the workout you've given me, at least for 2 more months b4 changing or adding anything, one of my problems is always trying to do more, which in turn makes me do less.........so thank you...........



Katie, once you are consistent with your Nutrition for a few weeks, we ARE going to change it to keep your body from acclimating and stoke your metabolism.....know that we have short, medium and long range goals for you...it's never "Here, just do this!"  We'd actually prefer for people to know what's going on, grasping the concepts and knowing when to change or a change is needed.

This isn't a "diet"..this is a "lifestyle" to get you lean and keep you lean.......know now, you will never be able to return to the way of eating that had before


----------



## sara (May 9, 2003)

kaite, it didn't work


----------



## katie64 (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Katie, once you are consistent with your Nutrition for a few weeks, we ARE going to change it to keep your body from acclimating and stoke your metabolism.....know that we have short, medium and long range goals for you...it's never "Here, just do this!"  We'd actually prefer for people to know what's going on, grasping the concepts and knowing when to change or a change is needed.
> 
> This isn't a "diet"..this is a "lifestyle" to get you lean and keep you lean.......know now, you will never be able to return to the way of eating that had before


Believe me I'm grateful and I love they way I eat now, I still don't have any energy, but it's working.....I'm not sure what your saying about he concept, but I think I will know when I stall.......I think..................talk with you later, have to go to work


----------



## katie64 (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> kaite, it didn't work


I'll email it to W8 later, I got to go to work.....SYL


----------



## sara (May 9, 2003)

ok


----------



## katie64 (May 9, 2003)

Posting Meals and Workout....."I feel like crap today" PMS=biatch

Meal 1.........7:30am
1.5s.PP
2 tsp. flax
1tbls. cream

Meal 2..........10:30am
Omelet.2whole, 4 whites, 1 sl. FF cheese
1c. java. 1tbls. cream

Meal 3..........12:30
1/2can tuna
1tsp. mayo
1c. lett, 6sl. cuke
1sl. FF cheese

Meal 4.........3:30pm
1.5s. PP
2tsp. flax
1tbls. cream

Meal 5.......6pm
5oz. steak
1c. broc w/1sl.FF cheese
1c. java, 1tbls. cream

Totals cals1514 F82 C22 P164

Workout

Tri press down.......... 3x12/30 10/30 8/52
Standing alt, DB curls............ 3x3x12/8
Overhead Tri Ext. ..................3x3x12/10 (2/5lbs)
1arm DB curl over SB ............3x3x12/10 (2/5lbs)
DB Kickback ......................3x3x12/8
DB Hammercurl................. 3x3x12/8


----------



## sara (May 9, 2003)

that's ok kaite.. we all get sick and PMS sometimes


----------



## katie64 (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> that's ok kaite.. we all get sick and PMS sometimes


Thanks Honey, I sent your avi to Leah, she'll help you get it on, SYL


----------



## katie64 (May 9, 2003)

Hey my new avatar, hehe, that's my newest inspiration, lol


----------



## sara (May 9, 2003)

we'll both have better bodies than you'r avatar soon


----------



## katie64 (May 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> we'll both have better bodies than you'r avatar soon


I hope so........like your new avi


----------



## katie64 (May 10, 2003)

I didn't eat well today, all day 2c. java, 1 apple, 2 very small chix fajita's, that's it.....I feel like I have to start over after every weekend, I need to change that...........I can't afford any bad routines..............No workout...............


----------



## sara (May 10, 2003)

come on kaite  cheer up girl! just follow me


----------



## sara (May 10, 2003)

happy mother's day kaite


----------



## katie64 (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> happy mother's day kaite


Thank you honey, I appreciate it............


----------



## sara (May 11, 2003)

no problema


----------



## katie64 (May 11, 2003)

I started a new journal called Katies' "Kick Ass" Journal, I wanted to focus more and be more consistent as DP has suggested, I'm doing your(my) diet and workout W8, but I still need help to get my calories up, I really need help with this, I'm stuck, and I also want to know what you and DP think of the Keto and Carb Cycling diets...................I didn't mention all my medical issues because I choose to not allow those to control me, but I find it to be a constant battle daily working out, the pain and tiredness I have can be tremndous some days, so I would also appreciate any advice on the vitamins I am and will be taken, and obviously I expext PM's from you, PLEASE..............I have to tell you it seems really strange not seeing your names in llights here..........and I don't like it at all...............................


----------



## katie64 (May 11, 2003)

Oh, BTW, I had a really good normal diet today, I really think my body has adjusted well to eating every 3(?) hours..........I still need to get my water back up, I do 3 LTR's at least but I really want to do 5 at least a day............I'll keep trying..........


----------



## Dero (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Oh, BTW, I had a really good normal diet today, I really think my body has adjusted well to eating every 3(?) hours..........I still need to get my water back up, I do 3 LTR's at least but I really want to do 5 at least a day............I'll keep trying..........


Stop trying!!!Just do it!!!


----------



## katie64 (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Stop trying!!!Just do it!!!


I know..........grrrrrrrrrrr.............


----------



## Stacey (May 12, 2003)

Katie you are kicking some a$$ in here!!!! Keep up the great work Girl!!!!!  
Hope you had a wonderful Mother's Day!


----------



## katie64 (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Katie you are kicking some a$$ in here!!!! Keep up the great work Girl!!!!!
> Hope you had a wonderful Mother's Day!


Thank you honey, I appreciate that, and yes I had a great mommy's day...........


----------



## katie64 (May 12, 2003)

Same thing< I'm outta here for a while...........C-YA


----------



## sara (May 12, 2003)

Kaite, just hold carry 1.5 liter bottle with you everywhere and try to finish it before you'r next meal ...by every meal try to finish 1 bottle


----------



## katie64 (May 13, 2003)

Sara your such a sweetheart, talk with you soon.............thanks


----------



## sara (May 13, 2003)




----------

